# Monarch, aber kein König?



## Jrsd (29. Februar 2008)

GerhardO hat wahrscheinlich mein Bike verhext  : Nachdem mein Torque ES am Mittwoch angekommen war, habe ich beim Zusammenbauen festgestellt, dass keine Luft im Monarch drin war. Das kam mir ungewÃ¶hnlich vor, da ich mich noch erinnern konnte, dass der Pearl meines ESX gepumpt war. Als ich den Monarch einstellen wollte, habe ich auch beim Pumpen gemerkt, dass das Ventil locker war. Trotzdem konnte ich bis zu ungefÃ¤hr 11 bar reinpumpen und hatte damit den gewÃ¼nschten Sag eingestellt. Leider geschah nach kurzer Zeit, was ich befÃ¼rchtet hatte: der Luftdruck ging runter. Mein erster Gedanke war, die Canyon-Werkstatt zu kontaktieren, aber die Herren sind ja bis Dienstag mit dem Umzug beschÃ¤ftigt. Ich wusste selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, dass da nicht zu viel zu erwarten war. Deswegen habe ich im Internet kurz recherchiert, und bin auf den âReviewâ von zwei Leuten auf der MTBR-Seite gestoÃen. Die zwei einzigen EintrÃ¤ge erwÃ¤hnen Ventilprobleme. Nach einer kurzen eMail-Diskussion mit Tiffster (sehr netter Schotte), hat er mir den Tipp gegeben, dass ich den Monarch kurz in Wasser prÃ¼fen soll. Nachdem ich das Ventil mit einem 7mm SchlÃ¼ssel festgemacht habe, habe ich 10 bar reingepumpt und dachte, dass ich damit meine Probleme los wÃ¤re. Eine bÃ¶se Ãberraschung habe ich trotzdem erlebt, als ich den unteren Teil des Monarch ins Wasser gelegt habe: Luftblasen aus der unteren Dichtung (Neon GrÃ¼n auf dem Bild).







So jetzt meine Fragen an euch: Hat jemand mit dem Monarch auch eine solche Erfahrung gemacht? Wenn ja, gibt es einen Weg, es selbst zu beheben, ohne die Garantie zu riskieren? Oder soll ich einfach warten, bis die Werkstatt wieder Ã¶ffnet?
Was mich beim Monarch total wundert, ist, dass der Canister sich sehr leicht von Hand drehen lÃ¤sst. Ist das bei euch auch der Fall?

Um ehrlich zu sein, mir wÃ¤re es lieber das Teil tauschen zu kÃ¶nnen. Aber wer weiÃ, vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee. Ich kann auch noch ein bisschen geduld zeigen, bis die Werkstatt wieder geÃ¶ffnet ist...


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Februar 2008)

Das scheint ein Dämpfer zu sein, der zu jener Zeit in China produziert worden ist, als kein Fabriksdach vorhanden war - wer sich erinnern kann - vor einem Monat herrschte ein Schneechaos in China.

BACK TO TOPIC: Schon probiert den Luftbehälter festzuschrauen? Wenn das wieder ein Dichtungsproblem ist, dann hab ich das Vertrauen in die drei größten Hersteller endgültig verloren! Würde an Deiner Stelle gleich beim Importeur anrufen und nicht bei Canyon einen armen Monteur bei der Arbeit unterbrechen *g*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (29. Februar 2008)

Hi, würde dir ja gerne helfen aber ich bin dir schon einen schritt voraus mein Monarch ist schon bei Canyon. Denn die Vorfreude hielt nicht lange das ich der erste mit einem Torque ES Rahmen bin. Bei meiner ersten Probefahrt musste ich feststellen das mein Foodgate nicht geht. Das hat auch nichts mit der Werkstadt zutun du musst die Service Hotline anrufen damit sie dir einen Teileretourschein zuschicken damit du denn Dämpfer einschicken kannst.


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Februar 2008)

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321981&highlight=Monarch


----------



## Jrsd (1. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit der Werkstadt zutun du musst die Service Hotline anrufen damit sie dir einen Teileretourschein zuschicken damit du denn Dämpfer einschicken kannst.



Vielen Dank für den Rat, das werde ich machen. Hat die Service Hotline dir gesagt, was die damit machen werden? Reparatur, oder Tausch? Seit wann wartest du?


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Super... Rock Shox macht dieses Jahr also mit dem Monarch da weiter, wo sie letztes Jahr mit dem Pearl aufgehört haben... (meiner ist nun seit über 2 Monaten beim Reparaturversuch auf Garantie).


----------



## Jrsd (1. März 2008)

Tshark schrieb:


> Super... Rock Shox macht dieses Jahr also mit dem Monarch da weiter, wo sie letztes Jahr mit dem Pearl aufgehÃ¶rt haben... (meiner ist nun seit Ã¼ber 2 Monaten beim Reparaturversuch auf Garantie).



Genau, und ich fÃ¼hle die Frustration hoch kommen wenn du mir von 2 Monaten erzÃ¤hlt, da ich kein Zentimeter mit dem Rad gefahren bin. Canyon ist ja nicht Schuld, aber die 2700â¬ sind trotzdem von meinem Konto weg... Sch***e, ich habe kein Bock wieder ins Wartezimmer zurÃ¼ck zu gehen, GerhardO wird sich lustig Ã¼ber mich machen


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Besorg dir halt bei ebay oder so einen günstigen Ersatzdämpfer. Ist nicht die tollste Lösung, aber aus meiner Erfahrung lässt sich der Importeur von RS (und bei dem landet ein Garantiefall meistens) gern etwas Zeit. Glücklichweise will ich das Bike in dem der Pearl steckt(e) eh verkaufen, daher juckt mich die Reparaturdauer nicht sonderlich. Wäre ich darauf angewiesen um fahren zu können, würde da schon die Leitung glühen  .


----------



## Jrsd (1. März 2008)

Das Bike ist aber brandneu, und wenn ich noch extra Teile kaufen soll um es am laufen zu kriegen, dann bringt mir meine Frau um (mit Recht)! NatÃ¼rlich bleibt mir auch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit es zurÃ¼ck zu schicken, um mein Geld zurÃ¼ck zu kriegen. Es wÃ¤re aber Schade.
Eins kann ich nicht verstehen: Wenn sie bei Canyon wirklich Probe fahren, warum hat der Testfahrer es nicht gemerkt? Das Ding verliert echt sehr schnell Luft wenn man drauf sitzt.
Na ja, es ist spÃ¤t und ich wird bitter. Ich glaube, dass ich lieber ins Bett gehen sollâ¦


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Monrach 4.2 an meinem Torque ES 9. Dämpfer aufgepumpt, nach ca. 4 Stunden war der Druck um 50% gefallen.
Da das Bike bisher nicht gefahren wurde, ist der Zustand super ärgerlich und absolut nicht aktzeptabel. Ich werde den Dämpfer ausbauen und einschicken.

Der Luftaustritt ist an der gleichen Stelle wie bei Jrsd's dämpfer. 

prong


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Gibt es eine Alternative zum Rock Schrott Dämpfer, die in den Rahmen des Torque ES  passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Einfach mal die Einbaulänge nachmessen, ich glaube bei meinem 07er FR sind es 222mm. Die Einbaulänge sollte man aber zur noch auch bei Canyon oder hier im Forum erfragen können. Da die Aufnahmen denen vom FR ziemlich änlich sehen, sollte eigentlich auch ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter problemlos reinpassen. Zur Geometrie passt der langläufigen Meinung nach am besten ein möglichst progressiver Dämpfer, d.h. mit zunehmender Kompression wird der Dämpfer immer "härter".


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

@tshark
Danke fürs Feedback. 222mm Einbaulänge stimmt. Mit dem Ausgleichbehälter muss man vorsichtig sein. Bei einem DHX Air wirds u.U. knapp mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter und dem Oberrohr.
Der RP23 sollte passen, oder? Muss ich bei den Buchsen was beachten?


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Naja, ich hab wie ebenso wie bei den aktuellen FR den Manitou Evolver drin, der passt relativ bequem da rein. Ist der Fox wirklich so viel dicker?
Zu den Buchsen: Es gibt da auch eine Reihe fester Größen, ich weiss jetzt nicht, welche im Torque Rahmen stecken. Aber falls man den Dämpfer mit unpassenden Buchsen bekommt, einfach mal beim Rose Versand gucken, die haben einige Größen im Katalog stehen für ziemlich kleines Geld.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

Hallo

ein DHX 5.0 passt rein ein DHX Air 5.0 passt nicht mehr rein, davon abgeshen hat der DHX Air weniger Hub als der DHX und als der Manitou ISX 6.
ich kaufe mir einen Manitou ISX 6. mein Rad ist zwar noch nicht dar aber ich habe so was schon geahnt weil der dämpfer von der verarbeitung nicht das wahre ist und er passt eigentlich auch nicht in das Einsatzgebiet des Torque ES rein  . oder? 

LG Hopfer


----------



## Jrsd (1. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Monrach 4.2 an meinem Torque ES 9. DÃ¤mpfer aufgepumpt, nach ca. 4 Stunden war der Druck um 50% gefallen.
> Da das Bike bisher nicht gefahren wurde, ist der Zustand super Ã¤rgerlich und absolut nicht aktzeptabel. Ich werde den DÃ¤mpfer ausbauen und einschicken.
> ...



Irgendwie Ã¤rgert es mich immer, wenn Leute die Schuld auf Canyon schieben wegen TransportschÃ¤den oder Coladosen-Rahmen, die Beulen bekommen, etc etc... In unserem Fall ist es mir auch klar, dass RockSucks shox.
Trotzdem kann ich nicht von dem Gedanken weg kommen, dass Canyon ein kaputtes Rad ins Bikeguard gepackt hat. Ich konnte selbst wenige Minuten nach dem Zusammenbauen feststellen, dass der Monarch am Arsch war. Einfach Luft reingepumpt, auf der Monarch-Scala Sag geprÃ¼ft, 5 Mal auf dem Ding gehÃ¼pft und Druckverlust mit Hilfe der Scala ermittelt.
Ich kann damit leben, dass im Bikeguard 5 Canyon Kataloge (!), aber keine Bedienungsanleitung fÃ¼r die Fox36 drin war. Aber es fÃ¤llt mir derzeit sehr schwer zu glauben, dass Canyon die Federbeine nicht bewusst - ohne PrÃ¼fung - zu Kunden schickt. Niemand kann mir erzÃ¤hlen, dass der oben beschriebene Federbein-Test schwer durchzufÃ¼hren ist.
Nicht, dass mich hier jemand falsch versteht: Ich finde, Canyon macht super Produkte und nach meinem ESX war mir auch klar, dass mein nÃ¤chstes Rad wieder ein Canyon wird. Ich habe mich auch gefreut, dass mein Fahrrad mehrere Wochen vor dem zugesagten Liefertermin bei mir angekommen ist. Aber wie schon gesagt, es ist Ã¤rgerlich, dass das Fahrrad nicht einwandfrei geliefert wurde.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich dem RockShox-Importeur vertrauen soll trotz der ganzen Geschichte mit dem Pearl von letztem Jahr? Nicht dass das Fahrrad den ganzen Sommer Ã¼ber im Keller schlÃ¤ft und drauf wartet, dass die ihr Problem mit dem Federbein geregelt bekommenâ¦ 
Soll ich meine 2700â¬ im Keller schlafen lassen oder lieber wieder auf meinem Bankkonto?


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Ist die Frage, ob die Einbaurichtung des Dämpfers eine Rolle spielt. 2006 gab es Torques, die mit dem DHX Air geliefert wurden. Ob der Dämpfer mit dem Oberrohr des ES passt? Fragen über Fragen. 

Bei Canyon ist telfonisch leider niemand zur erreichen und auf Mails gibt es keine Antwort. Ich schicke den Dämpfer dann heute als Paket an die Werkstatt. Habe keine Luste auf einen Rückholschein zu warten.

0m gefahren -> Ich bin enorm angefressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Die Einbaurichtung sollte egal sein, soweit ich weiss. Canyon zieht grade um, daher ist da wohl auch niemand zu erreichen. (siehe auch: http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=129). Bei mir war es bisher immer so, dass die Rücksendemarken nach einem Tag in der Post waren. Das Problem wird der Erfahrung nach eh nicht die Rücksendung an Canyon, sondern die Liegezeit beim Importeur (an den wird das defekte Teil meist weiterverschickt) und das kann *dauern*. Ich wünsche es dir ja nicht, aber schau doch mal hier im Forum nach, wie das letztes Jahr mit den Pearl Dämpfern gelaufen ist.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

@Jrsd
Die 5 Katalog hatte ich auch im Karton -> Falls einer beim Transport beschädigt wird, hat man Ersatz 

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass vor dem Umzug möglich viele Räder rausgeschickt werden sollten -> Alles was weg ist muss man nicht mit umziehen.

Was ich von jetzt Canyon erwarten:

1. Dämpfer kommt am Montag bei Canyon an, wird geprüft und für defekt befunden.
2. Ein neuer Dämpfer wir aus dem Lager geholt, geprüft und in einen Karton mit meiner Anschrift gesteckt.
3. Spätestens am Mittwoch kommt bei mir ein funktionsrüchtiger Dämpfer an.


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> und er passt eigentlich auch nicht in das Einsatzgebiet des Torque ES rein  . oder?
> 
> LG Hopfer



Warum soll der nicht zum Einsatzgebiet passen?


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

wen die in der Bike schon die leistung des dämpfers in frage stellen kann der nicht das wahre seien oder?

LG hopfer


----------



## Tshark (1. März 2008)

Hm, ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt alles glauben, was in der Bike steht (aka Fahrrad-Bravo  ), aber was genau bemängeln die denn?


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Das Einzige, was eventuell noch abzugleichen wäre, ist der Hub des Dämpfers.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

die feder leistung also durchschlag, Ferderwegsausnutzund, Reserven.
in den Nerve ES modelen Läuft der Dämpfer Wunderbar nur bei den Torque ES geht er nicht. der einzige unterschied ist hier die Dämpfer Länge daraus schliesse ich das er für den  Einsatszweg ungeignet ist!?

LG hopfer


----------



## MatschMeister (1. März 2008)

was habt ihr denn alle mitm monarch 4.2 dämpfer  habe den an meinem simplon lexx auch seit dezember dran.  ohne probleme  
oder habt ihr ne andere hubhöhe???


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle mitm monarch 4.2 dämpfer  habe den an meinem simplon lexx auch seit dezember dran.  ohne probleme
> oder habt ihr ne andere hubhöhe???



lesen


----------



## MatschMeister (1. März 2008)

kann nur schreiben           geht ja aber um ein allgemeines problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

Im Torque hat er eine einbaulänge von 222mm und einen Hub von 70mm.
lg hopfer


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Das ist natürlich Pech. Es geht nicht um ein allgemeins Problem, sondern um die Erfahrung, die zwei Canyon Kunden mit dem Monrach 4.2 der am Torque verbaut war gemacht haben. 
Daraus auf ein allgemeines Problem des Monarchen zu schließen wäre eindeutig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> die feder leistung also durchschlag, Ferderwegsausnutzund, Reserven.
> in den Nerve ES modelen Läuft der Dämpfer Wunderbar nur bei den Torque ES geht er nicht. der einzige unterschied ist hier die Dämpfer Länge daraus schliesse ich das er für den  Einsatszweg ungeignet ist!?
> 
> LG hopfer




Woher hast Du denn die Info, dass der DHX Air am Torque ES nicht passt? 2006 wurder er ja auch verbaut.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

viele Grüsse aus meinen neuem Büro. Ich habe eine Anfrage an SRAM wegen der hier beschriebenen Defekte gestellt und melde mich, sobald ich hier etwas neues weiss.

Achja, Einbaumass beim Torque ES: 222mm, 66mm Hub (70mm wie beim Evolver passen aber auch), Schrauben M8 x22,2

VG,

Michael


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

@prong von Canyon selber ich war auf der CBR und habe mich dar ein wenig unterhalten (der rahmen hat seid 2007 ganz andere maße)

LG Hopfer


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Na, dann passt wohl der RP23 in 7,875'' x 2,25''. Werd den dann schon mal als Reserve auftreiben .


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

wo bekommt man bitte einen FOX RP23 in 222mm einbaulänge her????

LG hopfer


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wo bekommt man bitte einen FOX RP23 in 222mm einbaulänge her????
> 
> LG hopfer



Bei "Wholesale Motocross" (ebay.com) für 380 USD hab ich was gesehen.


----------



## Schluckspecht (1. März 2008)

Moin,

gibt es denn keine Ersatzdämpfer bei Canyon mehr?
Als meine Perle alle Viere von sich gestreckt hat, bekam ich erst nen Ersatzdämpfer (mit Stahlfeder) zugesandt und habe dann erst die Perle an Canyon geschickt.
War sehr praktisch.

Aber wenn ich ein defektes Neurad bekommen hätte, dann wär´s auch genausoschnell wieder in der Schachtel gelandet wie´s draussen war. Und Servus......

der Schluckspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es denn keine Ersatzdämpfer bei Canyon mehr?
> Als meine Perle alle Viere von sich gestreckt hat, bekam ich erst nen Ersatzdämpfer (mit Stahlfeder) zugesandt und habe dann erst die Perle an Canyon geschickt.
> ...



Leih/Austausch/Ersatzdämpfer gibt es laut telefonischer Aussage Eines MA in der Werkstatt nicht. Dauer der Reparatur inkl. Laufzeiten 14 Tage. Warten wir ab, wie lange das tatsächlich dauert. Meine positive Erwartungshaltung habe ich ja bereits gepostet.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

du breuchtest einen dämpfer mit 8,740" zoll einbaulänge!!!


----------



## vanmaxis (1. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Rat, das werde ich machen. Hat die Service Hotline dir gesagt, was die damit machen werden? Reparatur, oder Tausch? Seit wann wartest du?


Also hab am 20.2. angerufen und hatte am 21.2. mein Retourschein und hab meinen Dämpfer am selben Tag noch zurück geschickt. Gestern hab ich mal angerufen wie der aktuelle stand ist  und da hieß es das der Dämpfer wenn alles gut geht Mitte bis Ende nächste Woche wieder bei mir ist. Weil im Moment ein Zulieferer Stop besteht wegen des Umzuges.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> du breuchtest einen dämpfer mit so viel zoll 8,740" einbaulänge!!!



Recht hast du. Da hab ich mich bei der Umrechung vertippt. Sorry. 
Tja, schade -> Eine Möglichkeit weniger. Naja, vertrauen wir mal auf den Service von Canyon und die Qualität von Rock Schocks.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

ich werde mir wascheinlich einen Manitou ISX 6 zulegen der Passt und wird hier recht oft gepriesen.

LG hopfer


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Also hab am 20.2. angerufen und hatte am 21.2. mein Retourschein und hab meinen Dämpfer am selben Tag noch zurück geschickt. Gestern hab ich mal angerufen wie der aktuelle stand ist  und da hieß es das der Dämpfer wenn alles gut geht Mitte bis Ende nächste Woche wieder bei mir ist. Weil im Moment ein Zulieferer Stop besteht wegen des Umzuges.



Die Laufzeit wäre für mich indiskutabel. Mein Rad wurde noch keinen Meter gefahren und der Fehler hätte bei sorgsamer Endkontrolle entdeckt werden können. 
Ich habe auch kein Verständnis für durch Umzug oder ähnliche *vorhersehbare* Ereignisse entstandene Wirren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich werde mir wascheinlich einen Manitou ISX 6 zulegen der Passt und wird hier recht oft gepriesen.
> 
> LG hopfer



Hast Du für den eine günste Bezugsquelle?


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

@prong ja ich werde mir den 2008 warscheinlich hier hollen: http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2026&osCsid=57 
ein problem bleibt du siehst die blaue einstel schraube die schaut nach unten bei allen canyon Torue Fr http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=56 ist die oben mal schauen ob ich das umbauen kann.
ich habe mstaab_canyon eine pn geschikt aber die hat er mir immer noch nicht beantwortet   finde ich jetzt nicht vorbildlich aber was soll es.

LG Hopfer


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @prong ja ich werde mir den 2008 warscheinlich hier hollen: http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2026&osCsid=57
> ein problem bleibt du siehst die blaue einstel schraube die schaut nach unten bei allen canyon Torue Fr http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=56 ist die oben mal schauen ob ich das umbauen kann.
> ich habe mstaab_canyon eine pn geschikt aber die hat er mir immer noch nicht beantwortet   finde ich jetzt nicht vorbildlich aber was soll es.
> 
> LG Hopfer



Immer entspannt bleiben. Du hast Dein Rad doch noch gar nicht und daher auch noch kein Problem mit den Monarch, oder?
Schau doch erstmal ob Dein Monarch klappt und entscheide Dich dann für oder gegen den ISX-6.


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. März 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> viele Grüsse aus meinen neuem Büro. Ich habe eine Anfrage an SRAM wegen der hier beschriebenen Defekte gestellt und melde mich, sobald ich hier etwas neues weiss.
> 
> Achja, Einbaumass beim Torque ES: 222mm, 66mm Hub (70mm wie beim Evolver passen aber auch), Schrauben M8 x22,2
> ...


*Danke für die Rückmeldung Michael*, wenn das wieder so ausartet wie das Lyrik 2-step Dichtungs- bzw. eigentlich Formgebungsproblem, dann kommt bei mir gleich ein Vivid rein - deshalb die Frage - *passt der Vivid in ein Torque ES* (M)?


Canyon könnte sich ja auch überlegen optional andere Dämpfer anzubieten, denn bei der Lyrik 2-stop (vorige Saison) oder auch Fox Dämpfern (vorletzte Saison) war es mit dem einmaligen Einschicken nicht getan, sondern das Spiel wiederholte sich immer wieder. Eine derartige Möglichkeit zu wählen erspart ALLEN Zeit und Geld! Mein Vertrauen in die großen Hersteller habe ich verloren, die div. Teile werden am Kunden getestet - das erspart die Prüforgien.


*Monarch* 4.2 High Volume kostet 289,- EUR
*Vivid* 5.1 kostet 279,- EUR, liegt also in einer Preisklasse.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Hier noch die vermeintliche Ursache des Monarch Problems.

Der Dämpfer wurde schlampig assembliert. Die "Air can" lässt sich per hand leicht drehen und sogar in Längsrichtung des Dämpfers ewas verschieben. Das kann nicht dauerhaft dicht sein. 


prong


----------



## Jrsd (1. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *passt der Vivid in ein Torque ES* (M)?



Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht so ein schweres Ding bei der Torque ES einzubauen. Und wenn es ging um den Bike zu tunen, dann hätte ich den T-ES7 gekauft, und nicht T-ES8. Das Geld muss ich auch irgendwie verdienen, und fast ein Monat netto Gehalt reicht mir erstmal, und das Fahrrad soll aus der Kiste fahrbar sein. 



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Anfrage an SRAM wegen der hier beschriebenen Defekte gestellt und melde mich, sobald ich hier etwas neues weiss.



Danke.



prong schrieb:


> Mein Rad wurde noch keinen Meter gefahren und der Fehler hätte bei sorgsamer Endkontrolle entdeckt werden können.



Wir sind uns einig. Aber da Herr Staab sich gemeldet hat, bin ich mir sicher, dass Canyon ab jetzt die Sache besser prüfen wird.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Wir sind uns einig. Aber da Herr Staab sich gemeldet hat, bin ich mir sicher, dass Canyon ab jetzt die Sache besser prüfen wird.



Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich und guter Dinge das der tausch kein 14 Tage dauern wird. Montag schicke ich meinen Dämpfer raus. Mehr dazu dann später.


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. März 2008)

*@Jrsd:* Als Du geschrieben hast, dass der Luftbehälter locker sitzt hab ich ja gehofft, dass man den selbst mit entsprechenden Mitteln (u.a. Schraubstock) festziehen kann. Auf der SRAM Website ist leider nur ein schwindliges pdf Dokument zu finden, das einem rein gar keinen Einblick in das Innenleben gibt. Sind die Zeiten von Explosionszeichnungen und detaillierten Serviceanleitungen vorbei?


Abwarten ist angesagt, jedenfalls wird der Monarch mein erster Luftdämpfer überhaupt. Ich bin daher skeptisch, weil eine Stahlfeder ist im Vergleich zu einem auf leicht getrimmten Luftbehälter deutlich sorgloser im Einsatz.



*@hopfer:* Woher hast Du die Info, dass der Monarch im Torque nicht so berühmt sein soll? Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass die Dämpfer-Charakteristik nicht mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Aber auch hier gilt, selber testen und auf das eigene Gewicht abstimmen.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *@Jrsd:* Als Du geschrieben hast, dass der Luftbehälter locker sitzt hab ich ja gehofft, dass man den selbst mit entsprechenden Mitteln (u.a. Schraubstock) festziehen kann. Auf der SRAM Website ist leider nur ein schwindliges pdf Dokument zu finden, das einem rein gar keinen Einblick in das Innenleben gibt. Sind die Zeiten von Explosionszeichnungen und detaillierten Serviceanleitungen vorbei?
> 
> 
> Abwarten ist angesagt, jedenfalls wird der Monarch mein erster Luftdämpfer überhaupt. Ich bin daher skeptisch, weil eine Stahlfeder ist im Vergleich zu einem auf leicht getrimmten Luftbehälter deutlich sorgloser im Einsatz.
> ...



Auf den SRAM Seiten gibt zum Download eine detaillierte Serviceanleitung mit Bildern. Mit der Hand lässt sich der Krempeln nicht festziehen. Da ich werder Zeit noch Lust habe ins Detail zu gehen, werde ich das Teil einschicken.
Eventuell sind auch zu dünne O-Ringe verwendet worden oder ähnlicher Zauber.


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

*@hopfer:* Woher hast Du die Info, dass der Monarch im Torque nicht so berühmt sein soll? Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass die Dämpfer-Charakteristik nicht mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Aber auch hier gilt, selber testen und auf das eigene Gewicht abstimmen.[/QUOTE]

die BIKE hat das Torque getestet für gewöhnlich schwärmen die nur von den rädern aber in jenem falle haben sie eine schlechte Kritik über den Dämpfer verfasst! somit ist schon mal klar das es bessere Lösungen gegeben hätte!
ich persönlich halte vom Monarch auch nicht viel in dieser Einbaulänge ich finde einfach das ein CC CM Dämpfer nicht in ein Enduro gehört.
deswegen verkaufe ich in auch und kaufe mir einen Manitou ISX-6. Ausser natürlich er überzeugt mich daheim von was ich nicht aus gehe!
Davon abgesehen bin ich das bike genauso wie das nerve ES in Koplentz schon gefahren und da hat er mich einfach nicht überzeugt!
PS: das Ventil war bei allen Modellen so locker wie ihr es beschreibt es war nicht nur dreh bar sondern auch rauf und runter beweglich!

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (1. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> sondern auch rauf und runter beweglich!



lol, das gehört so, damit der Dämpfer auch in Rahmen mit wenig Platz passt.


----------



## prong (1. März 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> lol, das gehört so, damit der Dämpfer auch in Rahmen mit wenig Platz passt.



hopfer meint wahrscheinlich, dass das Ventil nicht nur die gewünschte Beweglichkeit aufweist, sondern auch noch Spiel hat. Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Ob das auf Dauer zu Undichtigkeiten führt, vermag ich nicht zusagen.


----------



## Jrsd (2. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *@Jrsd:* Als Du geschrieben hast, dass der Luftbehälter locker sitzt hab ich ja gehofft, dass man den selbst mit entsprechenden Mitteln (u.a. Schraubstock) festziehen kann. Auf der SRAM Website ist leider nur ein schwindliges pdf Dokument zu finden, das einem rein gar keinen Einblick in das Innenleben gibt. Sind die Zeiten von Explosionszeichnungen und detaillierten Serviceanleitungen vorbei?



Also, in dem RS 2008 "Technical Manual" findet man schon die Anleitungen, wie man den Service macht. Und wenn man da Seite 79 anschaut, kann man das sehen:







Deswegen habe ich mir gefragt wie das möglich sein kann (obwohl auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob es sich um kein 4.2 High-Volume handelt):








Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Abwarten ist angesagt, jedenfalls wird der Monarch mein erster Luftdämpfer überhaupt. Ich bin daher skeptisch, weil eine Stahlfeder ist im Vergleich zu einem auf leicht getrimmten Luftbehälter deutlich sorgloser im Einsatz.



Ich hatte vorher ein RS Pearl, und war zufrieden. Die Leistung war nicht so beeindruckend, aber es ist immer einwandfrei gelaufen. Was ich meinte mit dem Gewicht, ist das man schon ein Premium für den T-ES zahlt, um eine leichtere Bike als den FR zu kriegen. Wenn das Gewicht ganz egal sein soll, soll man sich lieber ein FR kaufen, oder irrte ich mich?




prong schrieb:


> hopfer meint wahrscheinlich, dass das Ventil nicht nur die gewünschte Beweglichkeit aufweist, sondern auch noch Spiel hat. Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Ob das auf Dauer zu Undichtigkeiten führt, vermag ich nicht zusagen.



Ja, da meint er wahrscheinlich, dass das Ventil nicht ganz an den Luftbehälter festgeschraubt ist. Daraus kommt auch tatsächlich Luft raus. Man kann das aber einfach beheben, in dem man das Ventil wieder fest schraubt.


----------



## Tshark (2. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Was ich meinte mit dem Gewicht, ist das man schon ein Premium für den T-ES zahlt, um eine leichtere Bike als den FR zu kriegen. Wenn das Gewicht ganz egal sein soll, soll man sich lieber ein FR kaufen, oder irrte ich mich?



Naja, das FR ist schon nochmal eine ganze Ecke stabiler, da eckige Rahmenrohre und entsprechende Teile wie z.B. Kurbeln. Ausserdem kommen die FR ja auch mit Luftdämpfern (wenn man vom kleinsten mal absieht).


----------



## prong (2. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


>


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. März 2008)

Hab die 'richtige' Anleitung übersehen bzw. nicht im richtigen Bereich geschaut.


Hehe - das youtubevideo ist wirklich magic *g*. Jetzt seh ich es erst - ist ja von Dir Jsrd  .




Jrsd schrieb:


> Was ich meinte mit dem Gewicht, ist das man schon ein Premium für den T-ES zahlt, um eine leichtere Bike als den FR zu kriegen. *Wenn das Gewicht ganz egal sein soll, soll man sich lieber ein FR kaufen, oder irrte ich mich?*


Wenn Du mich ansprichst ist das einfach erklärt ... mein derzeitiges Touren und Bikeparkschnupperbike wiegt 18,4 kg. Felsenkontakt hat es locker weggesteckt - keine einzige Delle zu sehen, gibt nur ein verbogenes großes Kettenblatt zu bemängeln als ich noch keinen Bashguard hatte. Ich wiege nur 68 kg und deshalb will ich einmal etwas Leichtes - also ein Torque ES probieren, Gewicht spielt schon eine Rolle.

Das ES 7.0 wird nach meinem Umbau sicher an die 16,5 kg haben, *jedenfalls bietet das ES 7.0 genug Reserven um auf haltbarere Teile aufzurüsten und trotzdem nicht zu schwer zu werden.*


----------



## fitze (2. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> [BDavon abgesehen bin ich das bike genauso wie das nerve ES in Koplentz schon gefahren und da hat er mich einfach nicht überzeugt!



Ach, er hat dich also auf dem Parkplatz nicht überzeugen können?
Naja ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Ach, er hat dich also auf dem Parkplatz nicht überzeugen können?
> Naja ich weiß ja nicht...


 ich habe so lange gequengelt bis die mich ein par Meter mehr haben fahren lassen!  

LG Hopfer


----------



## Maastricht´99 (2. März 2008)

ich war ja schon ziemlich schockiert als ich das alles über den Monarch gelesen hab, aber ich kann keine genannten Mängel bestätigen.
Hab meinen Monarch vom Torque ES ausgebaut, auf ca. 18 Bar aufgepumpt und 3min komplett unter Wasser gehalten und es hat kein bisschen an Luft verloren. Auch das Ventil ist stabil und lässt sich nicht verschieben. Das Gehäuse ist ebenfalls stabil und lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres drehen, allerdings hab ichs auch nicht herausgefordert. Floodgate macht auch keine Probleme und funktioniert. Kann sich ja aber auch in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten ändern , was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.
Ich nehme an, dass die ersten Produktionschargen noch, wenn auch sehr nervige, Kinderkrankheiten haben und das die das mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (2. März 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> ich war ja schon ziemlich schockiert als ich das alles über den Monarch gelesen hab, aber ich kann keine genannten Mängel bestätigen.



Es gibt meine Meinung nach keinem Grund zur Panik. Natürlich sind wenige Leute betroffen (deswegen hatte ich explizit ein Fragezeichen in dem Thread Titel benutzt), aber es kommt mir vor wie bei russisches Roulette...



Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Monarch vom Torque ES ausgebaut, auf ca. 18 Bar aufgepumpt und 3min komplett unter Wasser gehalten und es hat kein bisschen an Luft verloren. Auch das Ventil ist stabil und lässt sich nicht verschieben. Das Gehäuse ist ebenfalls stabil und lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres drehen, allerdings hab ichs auch nicht herausgefordert. Floodgate macht auch keine Probleme und funktioniert.



Das ist doch Prima: dein Monarch, wie viele andere, funktioniert einwandfrei. Mein aber nicht und wie man es lesen kann in diesem Thread, ich bin nicht allein. Wichtig ist, dass Canyon jetzt die Ware überprüft bevor die zu den Kunden geht. Herr Staab hat mein volles Vertrauen wenn er sagt, dass er sich um dieses Problem kümmern wird. Tatsache ist aber, dass ich das Gefühl habe der Garantiefall ist nach der Lieferung zwischen RS/SRAM und mir, und Canyon ist jetzt nur den "Proxy" zwischen uns beide. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wenn man sich an den Pearl Probleme errinern kann, ob ich mich darüber freuen soll...



Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> Kann sich ja aber auch in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten ändern ,


Nee, ich denke eher nicht. RS hat in China wahrscheinlich Qualitätskontrolle/kleine Fertigungs-Probleme, und kann vielleicht einfach damit leben das wenige Kunden betroffen sind.


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2008)

@jrsd kannst du mir erklären wie so nur die Sonderanfertigungen vom Monarch 4.2 (222mm) Probleme auf weisen?

ich will damit sagen das das ding in der Länge anscheinend misst ist!?
oder belehrt mich eines besseren!?

LG Hopfer


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ....wie so nur die Sonderanfertigungen vom Monarch 4.2 (222mm) Probleme auf weisen?


Du hast Informationen über _alle_ defekten Monarch-Dämpfer?

Oder schließt etwa nur du von einem Einzelfall auf die Gesamtheit aller verkauften Dämpfer?


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2008)

@FloImSchnee

Du hast Informationen über alle defekten Monarch-Dämpfer?
Nein sicherlich nicht.

Oder schließt etwa nur du von einem Einzelfall auf die Gesamtheit aller verkauften Dämpfer?
nein tuhe ich nicht nur hier im Forum lese ich von 4 defekten Dämpfern im Torque ES daraus schlisse ich meine antworten und aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung.
und ich lese eben nichts von defekten Monarch Dämpfern in den Nerve ES Modellen. daher Könnte das Problem mit der Größe zusammen hängen.

LG Hopfer


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. März 2008)

Der Beschreibung und dem Video zufolge hört sich das für mich nach unfertig (in "der" Produktionshalle in China, evtl. zur Zeit des Schneechaos) montierten Dämpfern an. Sind alles Spekualtionen und sicher 'Ausreisser'.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2008)

Oder das ist einfach großer Zufall das sich hier jetzt die Handvoll nicht-funktionierender Dämpfer häufen, die Zwangsläufig in der Kiste sind die von China nach DE geschickt werden. Oder meint ihr die machen bei Fahrraddämpfern ne 100% Kontrolle? Schön Stichprobenkontrolle und danach ausgerechnet wie viele Defekte mit in der Kiste liegen, wenn die Zahl akzeptiert wird, wirds verschifft...
Reklamationen und dann austauschen oder reparieren ist für die halt wesentlich billiger als ne 100% Kontrolle aller Dämpfer...
Ist doch überall so, hier im Fahrradsektor vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer als woanders...(größere Fehlerzahl wird akzeptiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (2. März 2008)

Ich hoffe auch das das nur ein Zufall ist.
ich malle nunmal gerne den Teufel an die wand 

ich wünsche euch allen morgen einen schönen tag

LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (2. März 2008)

Der Dämpfer wird nicht in China gefertigt.


----------



## Jrsd (2. März 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer wird nicht in China gefertigt.



Stimmt, Taiwan ist noch nicht China , und irgendwie spielt es auch keine Rolle. Tatsache ist, manche sind Sch#@! gefertigt, egal wo.


----------



## prong (2. März 2008)

Mir ist es völlig gleichgültig, mit welchem Ausschuss Canyon bei den Lieferungen zu rechnen hat. Ich kaufen ein fertiges Produkt von Canyon und erwarte, dass dort spätestens bei der Endkontrolle solche Defekte gefunden werden. 

Zitat: "Unsere Ware wird vor dem Versand einer Endkontrolle unterzogen, um unseren hohen Qualitätsanspruch sicherzustellen."


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. März 2008)

Ist ja (leider) ganz normal - erst wenn was 'passiert', dann werden die Kontrollen verschärft. Canyon geht davon aus, dass die Dämpfer in Ordnung sind und prüft deshalb nach einem Schema wo genau diese Defekte scheinbar nicht festgestellt werden konnten (time is money). Jetzt häufen sich die Reklamationen und deshalb kommt die Anweisung von oben das Prüfmuster anzupassen, dann herrscht wieder Ruhe bis zum nächsten Fall.


----------



## Jrsd (3. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ist ja (leider) ganz normal - erst wenn was 'passiert', dann werden die Kontrollen verschärft. Canyon geht davon aus, dass die Dämpfer in Ordnung sind und prüft deshalb nach einem Schema wo genau diese Defekte scheinbar nicht festgestellt werden konnten (time is money). Jetzt häufen sich die Reklamationen und deshalb kommt die Anweisung von oben das Prüfmuster anzupassen, dann herrscht wieder Ruhe bis zum nächsten Fall.



Hallo Pitchshifter,

Ich verstehe schon was du damit meinst. Ich wurde aber ein Paar Bemerkungen dazu machen: 

1) Wenn die Koblenzer Jungs ihre Testrunde fahren, kostet es den keine Zeit auf dem Rad zu hüpfen (wenn die es schon nicht machen). Kurz prüfen ob der Sag sich geändert hat ist auch kaum zeitaufwendig. Ich gebe zu, dass ich vielleicht naiv bin wenn ich denke Canyon könnte sogar Zeit und Ärger mit den betroffenen Kunden sparen.

2) Was mich und andere hier in dieses Forum betrifft, würde ich schon denken, dass es fairer wäre wenn Canyon den Garantiefall mit SRAM bearbeitet und uns das Federbein ohne Aufwand tauscht. Da der Monarch bei Canyon schon defekt angekommen ist, sollte es meine Meinung nach auch Canyons Problem bleiben den Garantiefall mit SRAM zu klären. Sollte es Canyon anders sehen, würde es mir sehr Leid tun das ganze Rad stornieren zu müssen, um den Garantiefall wieder wo er hin gehört zurück zu schieben. Aber wenig deutet darauf hin, dass es tatsächlich so laufen muss. Deshalb wiederhole ich mein Vertrauen in Canyon, auch wenn mir gerade den Service-Hotline Mitarbeiter mitteilte, dass niemand feststellen kann, ob das Federbein im Koblenz schon defekt war (ok, das heißt nicht, dass ich ein Lügner bin, aber ich habe nach diesem Anruf ein seltsames Gefühl   )...


----------



## prong (3. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Hallo Pitchshifter,
> 
> Ich verstehe schon was du damit meinst. Ich wurde aber ein Paar Bemerkungen dazu machen:
> 
> ...




Ich habe am Samstag eine Mail an Canyon geschickt und gebeten zur Problematik Stellung zu nehmen bzw. die Lieferanschrift für den defekten Dämpfer zu nennen. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Antwort erhalten. Daher habe ich das Paket heute an die mir bekannte Adresse geschickt, mit der Bitte um zügigen Austausch des defekten Dämpfers.

Wie bereits gesagt: *Das Rad wurde 0 Meter gefahren. Der Dämpfer war beim Auspacken ohne Druck!*


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich darf noch einmal kurz daran erinnern, das wir am letzten Wochenende mit der kompletten Firma (bis auf den Shop) in das neue Gebäude gezogen sind. Deshalb verzögert sich im Moment die Emailbeantwortung noch. 

Ich bitte die Betroffenen mir die auf dem Dämpfer notierte Serienummer (steht über dem "Made in Taiwan") an meine Emailadresse [email protected] zu senden. Danke

VG,

Michael


----------



## sud (3. März 2008)

Also mein Monarch hatte auch keinen Druck als die Kiste geliefert wurde (nur so 20psi). Hab mir nix dabei gedacht und halt erstmal aufgepumpt.
Nun habt ihr mich hier erstmal etwas verunsichert und ich musste gleich mal den Druck im Dämpfer überprüfen. Aber alles bestens. Druck hat sich kein bischen geändert (und das Bike stand nicht nur rum  ).
Floogate funktioniert auch bestens soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Mit geschlossenem Floodgate schluckt der Dämpfer immer noch so gut wie alle Stöße aber beim treten gibt da hinten nix mehr nach. 
Dass da bei Auslieferung kein Druck drauf war... naja da werden die wohl die Probefahrt "vergessen" haben . (oder die sind mit komplett eingefedertem Hinterbau gefahren)


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2008)

oder sie haben den druck wieder rausgelassen weil man denken soll das das bike unbenutzt ist 

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (3. März 2008)

@Sud
Falls ich den falschen eindruck bei dir oder anderen gemacht hÃ¤tte, dass ich alle Monarch als betroffen sehen wÃ¼rde, tut es mir wirklich Leid, es war nicht meine Absicht. Ich freue mich, dass du mit deinem Bike fahren kannst. Eins muss ich aber vielleicht klarstellen: mein Bike steht nicht nur rum meinet wegen, und meinem Problem ist kein MÃ¤rchen sondern echt. Wenn du mit mir tauschen willstâ¦

Viel SpaÃ beim fahren,
Jan


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

Weiter gehts!

Nach dem ich den Dämpfer zu Canyon zwecks sofortigem Austausch geschickt habe ist Funkstille.

Funkstille ist eigentlich sowiese: Sowohl meine E-Mails an die werkstatt, als auch zwei Mails direkt an Herrn Staab blieben bislang unbeantwortet.

Macht ja nix! Ich muss Verständnis dafür haben, dass keine Zeit ist für Kunden. War ja der schlimme, urplötzliche Umzug.

Nur um die Situation nochmal in Gänze in Erinnerung zu rufen:

Mir wurde am 27.2. das bestellte Torque ES9 geliefert. 
Leider war der verbaute Monarch Dämpfer undicht. Die schriftliche Nachfrage beim Canyon Service, wie nun zu verfahren sei blieb bis zum 3.3. unbeantwortet. Daraufhin schickte ich dem Dämpfer an den Canyon Service mit der Bitte um Austausch. Seit dem ist Funkstille.
Nachfragen bei der Hotline ergaben, dass der Dämpfer geprüft werden muss und dann eventuell zu SRAM geschickt wird. Ein Datum, wann ich einen funktionstüchtigen Dämpfer erhalte, kann nicht genannte werden. 

*
Canyon scheint absolut überfordert mit Geschäfts- und Serviceprozessen die nur einen Deut abseits des Standards liegen!*

Ich habe also für 3000,-  ein defektes Rad erhalten, mit dem ich bisher keinen Meter fahren konnte. 
Canyon schert sich nicht die Bohne um Anfragen. Klar, die 3000,-  sind ja erstmal in der Kasse. Der Rest wird ausgesessen. 

Wenn das mal kein schlechter Service ist! Hut ab!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. März 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal sorry, das ich Dir auf Deine Mails noch nicht geantwortet habe, bei mir ist gerade ein wenig Land unter und noch dazu ist die Firma am vergangenen Wochenende umgezogen.

Leider kann ich noch keine Neuigkeiten zu den defekten Monarch Dämpfern sagen. Wir haben die Seriennummern und defekte Dämpfer zu SRAM weiter gegeben und warten auf Info von SRAM. Ich bleibe da dran  und melde mich in den nächsten Tagen hier. Da das Torque einen 222mm Dämpfer hat haben wir zur Zeit auch keine Möglichkeit, schnell auf einen anderen Dämpfer zu switchen. In der Summe der Eigenschaften ist der Monarch der optimale Dämpfer für das Torque ES, den Fox RP23 den ich als ähnlich geeignet halte gibt es leider nicht in 222mm. Alle anderen Dämpfer in 222mm sind entweder zu kompliziert abzustimmen für den Toureneinsatz oder bieten nicht genug Hub oder sind zu schwer. Oder auch alles zusammen... 

Ich kann den Ärger verstehen und möchte mich entschuldigen. Ich melde mich wenn wir eine neue Info haben.

VG,

Michael


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal sorry, das ich Dir auf Deine Mails noch nicht geantwortet habe, bei mir ist gerade ein wenig Land unter und noch dazu ist die Firma am vergangenen Wochenende umgezogen.
> 
> ...



Eine Reaktion hier im Forum ist quasi in Echtzeit möglich eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail klappt aber aus Zeitgründen nicht. Muss ich nicht verstehen!

Wie ich bereits sagte: Der Umzug ist mir gleich. Da hilft auch das gebetsmühlenartige Rumreiten darauf nicht! 

Vom Austausch des Dämpfers gegen ein anderes Modell war nicht die Rede, wobei es mich wirklich wundert, dass Canyon keine Monarch Dämpfer mehr zum Austausch auf Lager hat. die Fehlerrate sollte ja aus den letzen Jahren bekannt sein, womit die Lagerhaltung durchaus kalkulierbar wird.
Oder haben alle Monarch Dämpfer etwa die beschriebene Macke. Das könnte man zumindest aus der Antwort schließen, was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass in den letzten Tagen Räder mit Monarch defekten Dämpfern verschickt wurden....

Ob ein Dämpfer zu kompliziert abzustimmen ist, entscheidet sich sicherlich mit dem geistigen Vermögen des Anwenders. Gut zu wissen, dass Käufer eines Torque ES dazu auf jeden Fall nicht in der Lage sind und zu dünne Beine haben, einen schwereren Dämpfer zu bewegen! Da lässt man die Kunden lieber zwei bis drei Wöchelchen durch die Gewährleistungsschleife des Zulieferers laufen.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. März 2008)

Hallo Prong,

wie gesagt, ich kann verstehen, das Du sauer bist. Ich habe im Moment einen Emailrückstand (stecke voll in der Endspezifikation der 2009er Modelle), bekomme aber per Mail wie sicher die meisten hier, eine Nachricht wenn sich im Thread was tut. Mail aus IBC kurz angeschaut, schlechtes Gewissen bekommen weil Deine Mail noch nicht beantwortet und dann direkt hier im Forum die Infos die ich habe geliefert. Klar, hätte ich auch per Mail an Dich machen können, aber die Info hier ist ja für alle interessant.

Generell bin ich ja nicht im Service tätig, sondern im Produktmanagent. Aber natürlich stehe ich mit den Kollegen im Service im Kontakt, speziell wenn ein neues Teil wie eben der Monarch, der für 2008 neu eingeführt wurde, offensichtlich eine Macke hat. Wir sondieren gerade, welcher Anteil der von uns verbauten Monarch betroffen sind.

Noch kurz dazu, warum ich den Monarch für die Torque ES Modelle ausgewählt habe. Ich mag den Answer Evolver, welchen wir in den Torque FR verbauen, sehr. Er bietet aber keine schnelle Einstellmöglichkeit der Plattformdämpfung um bergauf bessere, wippärmere Performance, zu bieten. Muss er ja auch nicht, er ist ein Freeride Dämpfer und optimal für den Bikeparkeinsatz, bei denen man nicht ständig bergauf/bergab unterwegs ist. Das Torque ES ist aber sehr viel tourentauglicher als das Torque FR und für den Toureneinsatz halte ich den Evolver aus oben genannten Gründen für nicht optimal. Der Monarch allerdings bietet ordentliche Bergabperformance und kann bei Touren schnell durch Floodgate und den entsprechenden Hebel zwischen Plattform und offenem Modus gewechselt werden, was ich bei langhubigen Bikes für unbedingt notwendig halte. Deshalb wurde der Monarch von mir für die Torque ES ausgewählt. 

Im Februar 2007 bin ich die ersten Monarch Prototypen gefahren (genau wie ich im letzten Monat die ersten 2009er Teile getestet habe). Natürlich sind das dann alles noch Vorserienteile, die nur einen eingeschränkten Ausblick darauf bieten, wie die Serienparts nachher funktionieren werden. Das ist leider ein Problem, mit dem jeder Produktmanager in dieser Branche zu kämpfen hat, ausführliche Fahrtests mit Serienprodukten können erst dann erfolgen, wenn die Spezifikationen schon lange abgeschlossen sind und die Serienräder kurz vor der Tür stehen oder sogar schon da sind. Die Vorlaufzeiten der Rahmenfabrikanten und vor allem auch eines sehr grossen Komponentenanbieters von mehreren Monaten lassen leider keine andere Möglichkeit zu als sich auf das Gefühl aus den Vorserientestfahrten zu verlassen. Natürlich kann ich 1 Jahr im Voraus unmöglich voraussehen, welche Probleme ein Bauteil eines Zulieferers im Serienanlauf eventuell haben könnte und kann deshalb auch nicht auf Verdacht einfach mal 10% Reserve für eventuelle Probleme ordern. In der Regel funzen neue Teile ja gottseidank problemlos. Nutzt Dir jetzt im konkreten Falle nichts, aber hilft eventuell die Hintergründe zu verstehen.

VG,

Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. März 2008)

Nochmal hallo,

nochwas zu unserer Reaktionszeit in diesem Falle. Durch unseren Direktvertrieb und die direkte Kommunikation mit unseren Kunden und nicht zuletzt durch die schiere Stückzahl der von uns verkauften Räder bekommen wir Probleme bei Komponenten direkt zu spüren. Über die Jahre kann ich sagen: wenn ein Teil ein Problem hat sind wir eigentlich immer die ersten, die es an die Komponentenanbieter weitergeben. Schlicht, weil bei  uns direkt eine grössere Zahl von Kunden aufschlägt als bei der "normalen" Fachhandelsmarke, bei der vielleicht mal ein Kunde beim Händler vorbeigeht, bis der Händler es weitergibt vergeht wieder Zeit, bis der Importeur merkt, "hier kommt aber einiges von meinen Händlern" vergeht wieder Zeit und bis der Hersteller dann merkt "hier kommt aber von meinen Importeuren einiges" vergeht noch mehr Zeit. Zusammen mit diesem Forum in dem sehr offen mit Schwierigkeiten umgegangen wird entsteht dann sehr schnell sehr viel Rauch. Die Erfahrung zeigt, ganz platt gesagt, wo Rauch ist, da ist auch Feuer. Das verstehen unsere Lieferanten inzwischen auch und wir haben da direkte Kommunikationswege mit den meisten. Ich durfte mir auch schon von einem Lieferanten mal anhören "it`s always the Canyon guys that are complaining", aber wir merken es halt tatächlich meistens schneller.

Auch das hilft Dir nicht, soll aber ein wenig Hintergrund vermitteln. Dein Dämpfer wird auf dem Weg zu SRAM sein (ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht, habe keinen Zugriff auf die Warenwirtschaft, aber das ist der normale Weg) und wir melden uns, wenn wir etwas von SRAM gehört haben. Wir sammeln hier weiter Seriennummern von defekten Monarch-Dämpfern und stehen darüber auch mit SRAM in Kontakt. Bisher sieht es aber so aus, das nur ein Teil unserer Monarch Dämpfer das Problem hat.

Viele Grüsse,

Michael


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Prong,
> 
> wie gesagt, ich kann verstehen, das Du sauer bist. Ich habe im Moment einen Emailrückstand (stecke voll in der Endspezifikation der 2009er Modelle), bekomme aber per Mail wie sicher die meisten hier, eine Nachricht wenn sich im Thread was tut. Mail aus IBC kurz angeschaut, schlechtes Gewissen bekommen weil Deine Mail noch nicht beantwortet und dann direkt hier im Forum die Infos die ich habe geliefert. Klar, hätte ich auch per Mail an Dich machen können, aber die Info hier ist ja für alle interessant.
> 
> ...



Michael,

kein Zweifel, dass der Dämpfer prima ist, die Konstruktion des Rades klasse und die Branche stressig mit bescheuerten Produktzyklen. Alles geschenkt!

Aber: Service im Versandgeschäft ist absolut planbar. Wenn's nicht klappt, ist was falsch. Daher wird dieser wirklich einfach zu lösende Servicefall auf meinem Portemonee ausgetragen. Und das ich mit damit nicht alleine bin, ist sicher (s. Jrsd).

Was ist nun das Fazit? Warten bis ... , da keine funktionstüchtigen Monarch Dämpfer auf Lager sind? Ist das so gemeint? 

Eigentlich würde ich jetzt eine Stellungnahme *inkl. konstruktivem Lösungsvorschlag* von Frau Kreuzmann vom Kundensupport erwarten.

prong


----------



## Imothep (7. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Michael,
> 
> kein Zweifel, dass der Dämpfer prima ist, die Konstruktion des Rades klasse und die Branche stressig mit bescheuerten Produktzyklen. Alles geschenkt!
> 
> ...



Was regst du dich eigentlich so auf? Glaubst du du bist der einzige der 3000,- für ein Rad aufbringen kann? Du tust ja beinahe so als wärst du der einzige Canyon-Kunde weit und breit. 

Michael hat dir den Sachverhalt erklärt, du wirst wohl auf den reparierten Dämpfer warten müssen. 
Canyon hat sicher keine Dämpfer auf Halde herumliegen sondern wird ziemlich exakte Rahmenaufträge mit dem Lieferanten abgeschlossen haben nehme ich an. Da ist einfach gerade soviel im Haus wie verplant ist und verbaut wird, und wenn mal ein Reparaturfall ansteht ist es eher unüblich aus der laufenden Produktion Teile abzuziehen, denn sowas verursacht letztendlich nur Chaos.

Bevor dir die Kopfschlagadern platzen schick das Rad als ganzes zurück, dann weinst du dich auch nicht mehr täglich in den Schlaf deswegen.


----------



## Jrsd (7. März 2008)

Hallo,



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich kann verstehen, das Du sauer bist.


Ich kann es auch verstehen. 



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> [...]Generell bin ich ja nicht im Service tätig, sondern im Produktmanagent.[...]


Das ist jetzt keine Kritik dir Gegenüber, aber warum geben sich dann die Leute die für den Kundendienst verantwortlich sind, nicht mehr Mühe hier in Forum zu kommunizieren?



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> [...]Durch unseren Direktvertrieb und die direkte Kommunikation mit unseren Kunden und nicht zuletzt durch die schiere Stückzahl der von uns verkauften Räder bekommen wir Probleme bei Komponenten direkt zu spüren.[...]



So früh habt ihr es auch nicht gespürt, und das ist nämlich das Problem. Ich kann mich schlecht vorstellen, auch wenn Canyon ganz erfolgreich ist, dass andere Marktführende Firmen eine bedeutende Geringere Stückzahl Monarch erhalten haben. Direktvertrieb bedeutet in unserem Fall nicht nur Vorteile aber auch, dass der Kunde direkt betroffen wird in solche fällen, und nicht der Händler. Übrigens, prüft ihr jetzt die Monarch Dämpfer, bevor die zum Kunden gehen? Falls SRAM euch nicht gesagt hat, wie viel Zeit es dauern könnte, warum fragt ihr den nicht? Oder muss ich mir von die Erfahrungen von Damistam und Co  erschrecken lassen?
Sorry mit den ganzen Fragen, aber habt ihr kein andere Monarch auf Lager? Sind die Dinger direkt im Taiwan an den Rahmen verbaut, um kosten zu sparen?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (7. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Sorry mit den ganzen Fragen, aber habt ihr kein andere Monarch auf Lager? Sind die Dinger direkt im Taiwan an den Rahmen verbaut, um kosten zu sparen?



Leute, manchmal glaub ich ihr lebt alle am Mond.
Nochmal: 

"Auf Lager" gibt es nur noch in den wenigsten Firmen. Da gibts ne einfache Planung, so z.B.:
Wir bauen in der Woche 50 Räder und brauchen dafür 50 Dämpfer, gut. Man vereinbart Rahmenaufträge die sehr knapp bemessen und eng mit der Produktionsplanung verknüpft sind, sprich es werden alle zwei Wochen z.B. 100 Dämpfer geliefert. 
Keine Firma kauft auf einmal 2500 Dämpfer + 200 Reserve für die nächsten vier Monate und stellt sie sich auf Lager und wisst ihr wieso?
Das kostet einen Haufen Geld!
Abgesehen vom Platz denn die Lagerung einnimmt muss das Lager auch versichert sein (Brand z.B.). Und je weniger wertvolles Material auf Lager ist, desto niedriger muss die Deckungssumme der Versicherung sein und desto weniger zahlt man dann auch dafür. Abgesehen jetzt vom Risiko darauf sitzen zu bleiben und anderen Faktoren.

Ebenso wird zumindest in den Firmen die ich kenne bei Reklamationen nur in Notfällen auf Ersatzteile aus der Produktion zurück gegriffen. Denn heute mache ich den Kunden mit dem Austauschteil vielleicht glücklich, aber morgen wartet dann der nächste Kunde auf sein Neubike und in der Zwischenzeit steht das halbfertige Rad an dem nur der Dämpfer fehlt in der Gegend rum.

Nehmt euch nicht so wichtig Jungs! Klar, ihr seid die Kundschaft, aber es steckt weit mehr Logistik dahinter als ihr denkt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. März 2008)

Ahem. Die Logistik kann dem Kunden mal am AA vorbei gehen.

Man hat ein Neurad für ein Haufen Schotter und ist dann scheinbar so blöd nur den Dämpfer zu reklamieren und nicht gleich die ganze Kiste zurück zu schicken und die Versandkosten zurück zu fordern?

Hallo? Jemand zu Hause?

Das ist schon eine Kunde. Dem kann man gefälligst zügig helfen. Und wenn dafür ein Kunde der noch kein Rad hat, warten muss, ist das immer noch der bessere Fall.

Hier hat jemand nämlich 3000 - Dämpfer im Zimmer rumstehen und kann damit herzlich wenig anfangen.

Beim Zurückschicken hat er immerhin wieder die 3000 in der Tasche.

Der neue Kunde, der sein Rad noch nicht hat, ist wenigstens seine Kohle noch nicht los.

Ich glaubs nicht und kann das "Opfer" echt seeehr gut verstehen.


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Michael hat dir den Sachverhalt erklärt,



RAMBO,

gut das es Spezialisten wie Dich gibt, die uns hier die Welt erklären können.
Wenn Du in der Lage wärst den Sinngehalt eines Textes mit mehr als zwei Zeilen zu überblicken, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die Antworten nicht wirklich auf die eigentlichen Fragestellungen eingehen.


----------



## Imothep (7. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> RAMBO,
> 
> gut das es Spezialisten wie Dich gibt, die uns hier die Welt erklären können.
> Wenn Du in der Lage wärst den Sinngehalt eines Textes mit mehr als zwei Zeilen zu überblicken, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die Antworten nicht wirklich auf die eigentlichen Fragestellungen eingehen.



Tja, schön das du denkst der Weitblicker zu sein. Ich sehe nur einen armseligen Tropf der hier am Rumflennen ist, mehr nicht.


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Tja, schön das du denkst der Weitblicker zu sein. Ich sehe nur einen armseligen Tropf der hier am Rumflennen ist, mehr nicht.



Depp


----------



## Jrsd (7. März 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Nehmt euch nicht so wichtig Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (7. März 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der neue Kunde, der sein Rad noch nicht hat, ist wenigstens seine Kohle noch nicht los.
> 
> Ich glaubs nicht und kann das "Opfer" echt seeehr gut verstehen.



Genau. Danke.


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. März 2008)

*@mstaab_canyon:* Danke für die Hintergrundinfos! Einiges war klar, anderes neu und interessant zu lesen.


*@prong:* Steig ein bisschen vom Gas ...
Kann Deinen Ärger verstehen aber bei manchen Deiner Argumente frage ich mich wirklich ob Du nicht lieber beim lokalen Händler einkaufen hättest sollen (um dort ähnliche Erfahrungen machen zu dürfen ). Aber der könnte auch gerade dann umziehen oder auf Urlaub sein, wenn man was von ihm will. Kenne lokale Händler, die die Bikes lieblos zusammenstöpseln oder aus zeitlichen Gründen (zu viele Aufträge angenommen) nicht genau prüfen und da kann so ein Fall genauso auftreten.

Nicht jeder Händler würde Dir einen Ersatzdämpfer borgen (außer Du bist Stammkunde), die nächste Frage wäre, ob rein zufällig ein Ersatzdämpfer in der passenden EBL auf Lager ist. Die normale Prozedur ist einschicken und warten - so wie hier auch.


----------



## Jrsd (8. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> [â¦]Kenne lokale HÃ¤ndler, die die Bikes lieblos zusammenstÃ¶pseln oder aus zeitlichen GrÃ¼nden (zu viele AuftrÃ¤ge angenommen) nicht genau prÃ¼fen und da kann so ein Fall genauso auftreten.[â¦]



Genau deswegen kann man sich fÃ¼r Canyon/Direktvertrieb entscheiden (und was hÃ¤tte bitte ein HÃ¤ndler tun kÃ¶nnen, wenn man das Teil probiert hÃ¤tte: Mit einer Pumpe hinterher gelaufen?). Da Canyon ein groÃer SRAM Kunde ist hÃ¤tte man denken kÃ¶nnen, dass so ein Garantiefall innerhalb kurzer Zeit verarbeitet wird. Es scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein, und Canyon steht so machtlos wie eine kleine HÃ¤ndler.


----------



## Christian_74 (8. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich jetzt eine Stellungnahme *inkl. konstruktivem Lösungsvorschlag*  erwarten.



Mein Vorschlag:

Prong, reg dich ab  

Verstehe, dass das dein neues Bike ist, aber es wird tatsächlich nicht schneller zurück kommen weil du Canyon ein Lawine Mails, Telefonate und Post vor der Tür schiebst.

Es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen sich Ärgern + verstehen wo das Problem liegt und "einmal denen Feuer unterm Arsch machen damit sie sich bewegen".

Über welche von beiden Varianten du gerade hier ausführst bin ich mir noch unsicher. Für die zweite habe ich wenigstens kein Verständniss.


----------



## prong (8. März 2008)

*@prong:* Steig ein bisschen vom Gas ...
Kann Deinen Ärger verstehen aber bei manchen Deiner Argumente frage ich mich wirklich ob Du nicht lieber beim lokalen Händler einkaufen hättest sollen (um dort ähnliche Erfahrungen machen zu dürfen ). Aber der könnte auch gerade dann umziehen oder auf Urlaub sein, wenn man was von ihm will. Kenne lokale Händler, die die Bikes lieblos zusammenstöpseln oder aus zeitlichen Gründen (zu viele Aufträge angenommen) nicht genau prüfen und da kann so ein Fall genauso auftreten.

Nicht jeder Händler würde Dir einen Ersatzdämpfer borgen (außer Du bist Stammkunde), die nächste Frage wäre, ob rein zufällig ein Ersatzdämpfer in der passenden EBL auf Lager ist. Die normale Prozedur ist einschicken und warten - so wie hier auch.[/QUOTE]


@pitchshifter:

Das ist nur bedingt richtig. Einem Händler hätte ich das Rad mit "plattem" Dämpfer nicht abgenommen.
Wie auch Jrsd habe ich mich bewusst für den "Direktvertrieb" entschieden, da ich die von Dir geschilderten Erlebnisse beim Händler auch schon hatte.
Dass Canyon so eine schlechte Informationspolitik und so einen fragwürdigen Service pflegt, hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Toni ES5 (8. März 2008)

Hallo
Da bekommt der Canyon Kunde ein defektes  Rad u. Canyon hält es
Nicht für nötig das Problem durch einen neuen Dämpfer innerhalb von
wenigen Tagen zu lösen.
Ich Arbeite seit mehreren Jahren im Kundendienst u. kann mit ruhigen
Gewissen sagen, das ist wirklich schlechter Service.......


----------



## prong (8. März 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Prong, reg dich ab
> 
> ...




Folgendes: 
0. Ich habe Canyon eine erste freundliche Mail Ende Februar geschrieben -> Keine Reaktion
1. Ich habe eine zweite Mail geschrieben -> keine Reaktion
2. Ich habe das defekte Teil eingeschickt, mit der freundlichen Bitte um kurze Stellungnahme -> keine Reaktion.
3. Ich habe mein Problem mit dem Dämpfer hier geschildert -> Reaktion von Herrn Staab mit der bitte um Kontaktaufnahme per Mail
4. Freundliche Mail am 3.3. an Herrn Staab -> Keine Reaktion
5. Gleiche Mail nochmal an Herrn Staab -> Nulllinie, nix

Als ich dann gestern hier recht deutlich geworden bin, hatte ich innerhalb von Minuten eine Reaktion! Sonderbar, Herr Staab hat scheinbar schon Zeit sich zu äußern.

Ich finde es auch bemerkenswert, dass Herr Staab versucht Hintergrundinformationen zu transportieren um das Verhalten von Canyon zu rechtfertigen. Ist doch eigentlich nicht seine Arbeitsaufgabe, wie er selbst festgestellt hat. 

Nur: Das will ich alles garnicht wissen. Wenn ich Erbsensuppe esse, muss ich das Rezept nicht kennen! 

Die eigentliche Fragestellung wird standhaft ignoriert.

Noch eine Frage: Ist Frau Kreuzmann eine reale Person ?


----------



## Christian_74 (8. März 2008)

Was und wie gelaufen ist kennen wir. Steht ja bereits alles oben. Manche lesen ja sogar was hier geschrieben wird und tackern nicht einfach wild los. Ist schon erstaunlich.

Solange der Kunde jedes Wort und jede Aktion des Händlers zerfleischt, zesiert und weit und breit vor ihm legt, wird der Händler sich auch bedeckt halten. Ist auch logisch, wenn man ihn kein Spielraum gibt. Vielleicht solltes du die Sache nicht so martialisch angehen. Nur vielleicht.

Letztendlich ist dein Dämpfer das Hauptproblem und der ist unterwegs zu Sram. Das erfordert Wartezeit und da kann man nicht viel dran machen. Der Dämpfer wird zurück kommen, du wirst biken können und vielleicht bleibst du sogar unter den ursprünglichen Lieferungstermin in der KW 19.


----------



## Christian_74 (8. März 2008)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite seit mehreren Jahren im Kundendienst u. kann mit ruhigen
> Gewissen sagen, das ist wirklich schlechter Service.......



Darf man fragen wo? Um den Vergleich auch geltend zu machen.


----------



## BillGehts (8. März 2008)

prong,

Wie oft willst Du eigentlich noch den gleichen Sachverhalt in immer wiederkehrenden Postings breitreten. Wir haben es jetzt alle kapiert, Du bist sauer auf Canyon und Staabi.

Canyon zieht gerade um, da kann es zu logistischen und organisatorischen Problemen kommen. Das ist nicht schön, passiert aber bei vielen anderen Firmen in solchen Situationen auch. 

Jetzt reg Dich mal ab und lass es gut sein.  

Grüße,

BillGehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (8. März 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Was und wie gelaufen ist kennen wir. Steht ja bereits alles oben. Manche lesen ja sogar was hier geschrieben wird und tackern nicht einfach wild los. Ist schon erstaunlich.
> 
> Solange der Kunde jedes Wort und jede Aktion des Händlers zerfleischt, zesiert und weit und breit vor ihm legt, wird der Händler sich auch bedeckt halten. Ist auch logisch, wenn man ihn kein Spielraum gibt. Vielleicht solltes du die Sache nicht so martialisch angehen. Nur vielleicht.
> 
> Letztendlich ist dein Dämpfer das Hauptproblem und der ist unterwegs zu Sram. Das erfordert Wartezeit und da kann man nicht viel dran machen. Der Dämpfer wird zurück kommen, du wirst biken können und vielleicht bleibst du sogar unter den ursprünglichen Lieferungstermin in der KW 19.



Mit entsprechender Reaktion von Canyon und professionellem Handling der Supportanfragen würde das nicht so laufen. Kundenanfrage -> qualifizierte Antwort -> kein Stress.

Ich habe mit Reparatur/Austauschzeiten auch kein Problem. Nur bisher kenne ich weder Termin noch Vorgehensweise.

Einen Aspekt den ich noch zu bedenken gebe:

Durch das Verhalten von Canyon könnten Kunde sich zur zinslosen Kontokorrentlinie degradiert fühlen. Schließlich wurden die Produkte schon mit einem Defekt ausgeliefert, der - wenn man sehr böse ist - bereits bei der Endkontrolle aufgefallen sein müsste.

Warum sich einige Kunden verhalten wie Dodos und das akzeptieren, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## prong (8. März 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> prong,
> 
> Wie oft willst Du eigentlich noch den gleichen Sachverhalt in immer wiederkehrenden Postings breitreten. Wir haben es jetzt alle kapiert, Du bist sauer auf Canyon und Staabi.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Vielleicht kann ich noch nach Koblenz fahren und beim Umzug mit anpacken? Das macht man doch so unter Freunden, oder?


----------



## Christian_74 (8. März 2008)

Ich habe selber meine Erfahrung mit Canyon und die zeigt mir, dass es an der Kommunikation happert. Rückinfos für den Kunden sind Mangelwahre und für mein dasein als Canyon-Kunde der negativste Aspekt der Relation.

Trotzdem mag ich Canyon und verlange denen nicht die Leistung eines Rolls Roys-Händler ab. Ich hoffe, dass das mich jetzt nicht zu einen Dodo macht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Warum sich einige Kunden verhalten wie Dodos und das akzeptieren, ist mir schleierhaft.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Wie ihr zwei gerade zinslose Kreditgeber spielt ist eine Sauerei.

Einen Dämpfer aus einem neu-Rad welches dann eben nicht zu einem neuen Kunden geht abknapsen wäre kein Problem.

Der neue Kunde wäre auch nicht froh, aber er hat wenigstens noch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Jrsd (8. März 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist dein Dämpfer das Hauptproblem und der ist unterwegs zu Sram. Das erfordert Wartezeit und da kann man nicht viel dran machen. Der Dämpfer wird zurück kommen, du wirst biken können und vielleicht bleibst du sogar unter den ursprünglichen Lieferungstermin in der KW 19.



Das Geld ist aber schon seit Ende Februar weg. Ist das schwer den Unterschied zu verstehen? Ich war bereit von Dezember bis Mai auf das Bike zu warten, und habe mich im Wartezimmer nie beschwert. Es geht nur um die Tatsache, dass Canyon eine defekte Ware zu uns weitergeleitet hat und sich jetzt ausreden kann, dass SRAM das Problem ist (was auch teilweise stimmt, aber dann sollte dieses SRAM Problem in Koblenz bleiben).
Wenn man die Probleme mit dem Pearl von letztem Jahr sich anschaut, könnte man schon denken, dass SRAM sich viel Zeit lassen wird. Wäre es dann nicht Absurd, dass es schneller gehen würde den Bike zu stornieren, und ein neuem zu bestellen? Was würde dann Canyon mit der Aktion bitte sparen? Vielleicht hält Prong eine engagiertere Rede als ich, aber was habe ich davon außer das Gefühl ignoriert zu sein? Wenn das nicht egal wäre, wieso kann das dieses Jahr genauso passieren wie letztem?

Ich mag auch Canyon, tolle Fahrräder und tolle Firma, keine Rede. Aber die reibungslose Erfahrung, dass ich mit meinem ESX gemacht habe, sollte irgendwie kein Grund sein die Klappe halten zu müssen wenn etwas schiff läuft.

Gruß
Jan

(und tut mir Leid für die schlechte Grammatik)


----------



## hopfer (8. März 2008)

hallo

mein Torque ES 8.0 kam am Donnerstag der dämpfer lässt sich drehen (Magic)  das Ventil finde ich auch zu locker aber er läuft soweit ist alles ok nur die Dämpfung an sich (lockout etc.) funkt kein bisschen gar nicht  
und einwenig komisch läuft der dämpfer irgendwie auch  
ich werde heute mal bei Canyon anrufen und Tee trinken naja mal schauen  
ich kaufe mir einen Manitou ISX-6 der funkt wenigstens und die 250g gehen mir am A vorbei!

LG Hopfer

PS: ich kann prong gut verstehen. auserdem geht es einem einfach besser wen mann sich laut halls beschweren kann


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2008)

Ist es nicht so, dass Canyon das Recht auf Nachbesserungsversuche hat? Also Reparatur, nicht Ersatz?
Wäre ja mal interessant, das Kleingedruckte zu lesen.


----------



## MasterAss (8. März 2008)

zum thema endkontrolle und auffallen:
wenn der dämpfer schleichend luft verliert, dann kann es durchaus doch sein, dass bei der endkontrolle alles ok war und die luft dann schleichend im paket verloren ging. schonmal drüber nachgedacht?
meckern kann jeder, nachdenken wohl kaum einer. man muss immer beide seiten verstehen und nicht blind nach dem motto vorgehen: "jetz komm ich"

außerdem schickst du nur mails, schonmal das telefon bemüht????? dort lässt sich meist mehr klären als bei dämlichen emails, diese kann man nämlich erstmal ad akta legen, einen anruf nicht. canyon ist auch schon seit montag telefonisch wieder erreichbar. oder traust du dich nicht zu sprechen und bist dort eher kleinlaut?


----------



## prong (9. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> zum thema endkontrolle und auffallen:
> wenn der dämpfer schleichend luft verliert, dann kann es durchaus doch sein, dass bei der endkontrolle alles ok war und die luft dann schleichend im paket verloren ging. schonmal drüber nachgedacht?
> meckern kann jeder, nachdenken wohl kaum einer. man muss immer beide seiten verstehen und nicht blind nach dem motto vorgehen: "jetz komm ich"



Von schleichend kann nicht die Rede sein, wenn man den Dämpfer ins Wasserbad hält und es blubbert.



MasterAss schrieb:


> außerdem schickst du nur mails, schonmal das telefon bemüht????? dort lässt sich meist mehr klären als bei dämlichen emails, diese kann man nämlich erstmal ad akta legen, einen anruf nicht. canyon ist auch schon seit montag telefonisch wieder erreichbar. oder traust du dich nicht zu sprechen und bist dort eher kleinlaut?



Bevor Du kommentierst, solltest Du den Thread lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (9. März 2008)

Hallo Masterass,



MasterAss schrieb:


> zum thema endkontrolle und auffallen:
> wenn der dämpfer schleichend luft verliert, dann kann es durchaus doch sein, dass bei der endkontrolle alles ok war und die luft dann schleichend im paket verloren ging. schonmal drüber nachgedacht?



Der Hobby Schrauber kann der Defekt ganz einfach feststellen (und übrigens Canyon sieht es auch nicht anders als defekt), wieso sollte der Profi das nicht können? Vielleicht bin ich naiv aber ich will jetzt glauben, dass Canyon den Monarch sorgfältig prüft.



MasterAss schrieb:


> meckern kann jeder, nachdenken wohl kaum einer. man muss immer beide seiten verstehen und nicht blind nach dem motto vorgehen: "jetz komm ich"



Ich kann auch nicht ganz verstehen, dass Fanboys hier ihren Senf geben ohne den Thread zu lesen. Das hängt aber vielleicht an ein kultureller Unterschied, und da muss ich mich anpassen.



MasterAss schrieb:


> außerdem schickst du nur mails, schonmal das telefon bemüht????? dort lässt sich meist mehr klären als bei dämlichen emails, diese kann man nämlich erstmal ad akta legen, einen anruf nicht. canyon ist auch schon seit montag telefonisch wieder erreichbar. oder traust du dich nicht zu sprechen und bist dort eher kleinlaut?



Ich weiß nicht ob Prong angerufen hat, aber ich schon. Fazit? "Schicken Sie uns den Dämpfer oder der Fahrrad zurück, nur so können wir Ihn helfen". Mehr war auch nicht zu erwarten (und ich schreibe das ohne Ironie), oder an was hast du den gedacht?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## prong (9. März 2008)

Was sollten die Leute bei der Hotline schon sagen? Die Zeit für den Anruf kann man sich eingentlich schenken, da gesprochenes Wort eh keine Verbindlichkeit hat.


----------



## Imothep (9. März 2008)

Ich glaube prong will einfach nur ein wenig bedauert werden. Armer prong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vielleicht wäre das besser für dich, dann hast du all diese Aufregung nicht und ersparst dir die Magengeschwüre!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2008)

Ihr solltet:

1. das hier nicht übermässig breitreden
2. das gute alte Einschreiben mit Rückschein verwenden
3. nur mit dem Geschäftsführer telefonieren,wenn überhaupt.

Vielleicht bekommt ihr _dann_ statt endlosen Reparaturversuchen einen schnellen Ersatz auf _Kulanz_.


----------



## TheBlues (9. März 2008)

also, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind gerade mal 7 werktage vergangen, seit du den defekt bemerkt hast.....

..du hast den dämpfer eingeschickt, die sind umgezogen, wochenende gab's ja auch noch...

das beste wäre, die hätten den dämpfer schon vor dem defekt getauscht ??

...und...sollen die bei der endabnahme der bikes jedes noch ne halbe stunde unter wasser halten und schauen, ob es irgendwo blubbert ??

entspannt euch doch mal und lasst den jungs wenigstens ein bißchen zeit (auch wenn euch umzüge, logistik-probleme und sonstige firmerninterna nicht zu interessieren brauchen!).

versteh ja euren unmut...aber entspannt euch mal wieder, bekommt ja noch ein magengeschwür....und dann hilft auch der beste dämpfer nicht mehr !!


----------



## prong (9. März 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> also, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind gerade mal 7 werktage vergangen, seit du den defekt bemerkt hast.....
> 
> ..du hast den dämpfer eingeschickt, die sind umgezogen, wochenende gab's ja auch noch...
> 
> ...



Für Canyon ist es sehr positiv, wenn alle Kunden das so entspannt sehen (Bist Du Kunde?). 

Ich gehen nicht davon aus, dass Canyon so naiv und laienhaft ist, nicht zu wissen, dass die vom Produkte Zulieferer angelieferten Bauteile eine Macke haben. 
Jedes Rad was geliefert wurde - defekt oder nicht - ist erstmal vom Kunden bezahlt und das Konto von Canyon - wenn Herr Arnold alles richtig gerechnet hat - ausgeglichen.

Mann kann recht leicht überlegen, wie der Hase läuft, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Canyon nicht nur zwei Kunden hat.

Solange es genug Kunden gibt, die sich die Vorgehensweise gefallen lassen, könnte das eine prima Sache für Canyon sein. Wie schon erwähnt: Es geht hier nüchtern betrachtet um eine zinslose Kontokorrentlinie.

Btw.: Magengeschwüre bekomme ich von so einem Firlefanz noch lange nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (9. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Für Canyon ist es sehr positiv, wenn alle Kunden das so entspannt sehen (Bist Du Kunde?).


 
na, zumindest fahr ich ein altes ES 5  
bin ich jetzt kunde, oder war ich kunde ???




prong schrieb:


> Solange es genug Kunden gibt, die sich die Vorgehensweise gefallen lassen, könnte das eine prima Sache für Canyon sein. Wie schon erwähnt: Es geht hier nüchtern betrachtet um eine zinslose Kontokorrentlinie.


 
du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass sich canyon durch eure bezahlten, aber defekten bikes finanziert ??????  
schon vergessen, die ware ist weg...bei euch...nix vorfinanziert...geliefert - bezahlt!

jetzt hat canyon nur noch stress mit dir...

denke mal, dass canyon weit besser dastehen würde, hättest du dir 'n bike von nem anderen hersteller geordert  

im übrigen geht es doch gar nicht darum, sich was gefallen zu lassen.
finde es nur total übertrieben, was du hier in den letzten tagen für eine show machst, anstatt die jungs mal ihre arbeit machen zu lassen.
glaubst du wirklich, es geht schneller, wenn sie sich hier permanent um deine verbal-attacken kümmern müssen??

kenn das aus meinem job. jede anfrage, wie lange es noch geht, verlängert die sache nur....

aber wenn du sonst keine probleme hast...nett, dass du uns an deinen teilhaben lässt. so spar ich mir die tägliche soap im TV.  




prong schrieb:


> Btw.: Magengeschwüre bekomme ich von so einem Firlefanz noch lange nicht.


 
na, dem aufstand nach zu urteilen, den du hier veranstaltest......

geh halt mal ein


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht ganz verstehen, dass Fanboys hier ihren Senf geben ohne den Thread zu lesen. Das hängt aber vielleicht an ein kultureller Unterschied, und da muss ich mich anpassen.



Ich fahre ein Stevens und bin mitnichten ein Fanboy, ich kann es einfach nur nicht verstehen, was das ganze hier bringen soll. Es wird sich der Sache angenommen und alles ist auf seinem Wege. Warum dann das gejammere? Wenn ihm der Kundenservice nicht gefällt, weil nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen ein Ersatzdämpfer da ist, dann hat Mr. prong einfach & gelindegesagt Pech gehabt.



Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Prong angerufen hat, aber ich schon. Fazit? "Schicken Sie uns den Dämpfer oder der Fahrrad zurück, nur so können wir Ihn helfen". Mehr war auch nicht zu erwarten (und ich schreibe das ohne Ironie), oder an was hast du den gedacht?



Wenn man sich so leicht abwimmeln lässt, selber schuld. Ich hätte ein Gespräch mit dem Service-Leiter verlangt. Dort hätten nochmals beide Seiten ihre Situation geschildert, sich anschließend auf eine Vorgehensweise geeinigt und gut ist. Dann braucht es nämlich nicht diesen dämliche rumgeflänne hier im Forum, indem man immer und immer wieder den gleichen Shit von sich gibt. (Es reimt sich   )

Auch ich hatte schon Probleme mit Stevens und Rahmen. Da hilft nur telefonisch dranbleiben und warten, weinen aber bestimmt nicht. Das Kind ist eh in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Ich gehen nicht davon aus, dass Canyon so naiv und laienhaft ist, nicht zu wissen, dass die vom Produkte Zulieferer angelieferten Bauteile eine Macke haben.
> Jedes Rad was geliefert wurde - defekt oder nicht - ist erstmal vom Kunden bezahlt und das Konto von Canyon - wenn Herr Arnold alles richtig gerechnet hat - ausgeglichen.



DAS war dir doch aber schon vor der Bestellung bekannt, oder? Haste mal vorher drüber nachgedacht, wie es läuft wenn man Probleme hat mit dem Rad beim Versender? Vorher evtl. mal Produkt- & Markenrecherche betrieben? und hinterher will es keiner gewesen sein? Das sind mir die richtigen.


----------



## Peter K (9. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Mit entsprechender Reaktion von Canyon und professionellem Handling der Supportanfragen würde das nicht so laufen. Kundenanfrage -> qualifizierte Antwort -> kein Stress.
> 
> Ich habe mit Reparatur/Austauschzeiten auch kein Problem. Nur bisher kenne ich weder Termin noch Vorgehensweise.
> 
> ...





Ging mir mit meiner HR-Bremse so......


----------



## Peter K (9. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Mit entsprechender Reaktion von Canyon und professionellem Handling der Supportanfragen würde das nicht so laufen. Kundenanfrage -> qualifizierte Antwort -> kein Stress.
> 
> Ich habe mit Reparatur/Austauschzeiten auch kein Problem. Nur bisher kenne ich weder Termin noch Vorgehensweise.
> 
> ...





Ging mir mit meiner HR-Bremse so......


----------



## Jrsd (10. März 2008)

Hallo Masterass,



MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Stevens und bin mitnichten ein Fanboy, ich kann es einfach nur nicht verstehen, was das ganze hier bringen soll.Es wird sich der Sache angenommen und alles ist auf seinem Wege. Warum dann das gejammere?



Ach, das mit dem Fanboy war nicht unbedingt an dir gerichtet (und in annehmbare(?) Grenze, bin ich auch ein Canyon Fanboy). Tut mir Leid wenn du dir angegriffen gefühlt hast. Ich denke, dass gejammere sollte von sich selbst aufhören. Aber wenn manche immer Öl ins Feuer werfen...



MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn ihm der Kundenservice nicht gefällt, weil nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen ein Ersatzdämpfer da ist, dann hat Mr. prong einfach & gelindegesagt Pech gehabt.



Das kannst du sagen, alle betroffene haben Pech gehabt. Mir ist auch klar, dass Canyon irgendwo sparen muss.



MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so leicht abwimmeln lässt, selber schuld. Ich hätte ein Gespräch mit dem Service-Leiter verlangt. Dort hätten nochmals beide Seiten ihre Situation geschildert, sich anschließend auf eine Vorgehensweise geeinigt und gut ist. Dann braucht es nämlich nicht diesen dämliche rumgeflänne hier im Forum, indem man immer und immer wieder den gleichen Shit von sich gibt. (Es reimt sich   )



Schön das du auf die Poesie drauf achtest  Würdest du mir etwa empfhelen den Prong am telefon zu spielen? Natürlich wird dir der Netter Hotline Mitarbeiter der Service Leiter durchreichen  Und wieso soll der dann sich mehr mit mir einigen, als der Michael Staab hier im Forum? Der Forum ist auf jeden Fall ein zusätzliches Medium um den email und hotline support zu ergänzen. Warum sollten wir dann den nicht genauso nutzen?



MasterAss schrieb:


> Auch ich hatte schon Probleme mit Stevens und Rahmen. Da hilft nur telefonisch dranbleiben und warten, weinen aber bestimmt nicht. Das Kind ist eh in den Brunnen gefallen.



Wie gesagt, unsere Problem befindet sich jetzt ins Canyon Sicht nicht mehr in Koblenz, sogar irgendwo bei SRAM. Geh doch mal da die nette Erfahrungsbericht lesen: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278973

Und dann, verstehst du vielleicht besser wieso sich man Sorge machen kann. 

Naja, ich nehme es schon lockerer als du denkst, da ich sowieso den Rückholschein für das Bike schon bei mir habe. Wenn Canyon mir am Ende der Woche nicht sagen kann wie lang es dauern soll (hier oder am Telefon), dann bye bye Torque ES No1, und bestelle ich mir Torque ES No2 als Expressbike. Früher oder später, kriege ich bestimmt eins mit einem funktionierenden Monarch.

Ich wünsche dir, eine schöne Woche.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## TheBlues (10. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Naja, ich nehme es schon lockerer als du denkst, da ich sowieso den Rückholschein für das Bike schon bei mir habe. Wenn Canyon mir am Ende der Woche nicht sagen kann wie lang es dauern soll (hier oder am Telefon), dann bye bye Torque ES No1, und bestelle ich mir Torque ES No2 als Expressbike. Früher oder später, kriege ich bestimmt eins mit einem funktionierenden Monarch.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir, eine schöne Woche.
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterAss (10. März 2008)

meine ganzen statements bezogen sich auch nicht auf  jrsd , sondern eher auf mr. prong.

auch ich wÃ¼nsche dir eine schÃ¶ne woche, mit hoffentlich bald funktionierenden bike.

P.S.: ich habe mir den monarch solo gekauft in 200mm lÃ¤nge und er funktioniert nachwievor noch einwandfrei an meinem stevens. was mich aber stutzig macht, bzw. damals schon stutzig gemacht hatte, war der doch recht gÃ¼nstige einstandspreis von 229â¬. andere hersteller verlangen durchaus das doppelte fÃ¼r ihre dÃ¤mpfer...


----------



## Jrsd (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Paar Neuigkeiten aus dem MountainBike Forum(1), und die klingen meine Meinung nach ganz gut:

1. Nicht nur Canyon scheint betroffen zu sein mit den Monarch Problemchen
2. Sport-Import (SRAM) scheint mit der Sache Kulant zu sein, und wenn nicht dann mache ich es wie oben gesagt Canyons Problem.

Gruß
Jan

1: Lesen bevor meckern, Regt euch ab Fanboyyyzzzz  
http://forum.mountainbike-magazin.d...rch-4-2-high-volume-probleme-noch-jemand.html


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2008)

Wer solche Kunden hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr.

Einer erwartet, das sein defekter Zuliefererdämpfer innerhalb von zwei Tagen wieder repariert in seinem trauten Heim landet, das ein Versender eine Lagerhalle inkl. Glaskugel aufstellt, um dort alle Teile zu lagern, die eventuell kaputt gehen könnten. Außerdem ist natürlich ein kompletter Umzug incl. EDV innerhalb eines Tages störungslos zu bewerkstelligen. Träum weiter.

Ich hatte auch bei einem neuen Rad das unvorteilhafte Vergnügen, eine defekte Gabel zu bekommen. Allerdings habe ich als denkender Mensch das Teil ausgebaut, zum Versender zurückgeschickt und mit ca. 2 Wochen Dauer (Postversand zum Importeur bzw. Service, Reparatur etc.) gerechnet. Erst dann hätte ich angefangen, eine kleine Welle zu machen. War aber nicht nötig. Nein, war nicht Canyon.

Das Geschäftsmodell, ein Radversandgeschäft aufzumachen, defekte Räder zu verkaufen, die Kunden zu verärgern und mir dann vom Zinsgewinn meine Viertvilla an der Riviera zu gönnen, gefällt mir. Suche noch Teilhaber.

Nein, bin nicht bei Canyon angestellt, muß aber gestehen, das ich vorm Krieg mal einen Rennradrahmen aus Koblenz gefahren bin. Außerdem bewegen in meinem Umfeld einige Leute Canyons. Die waren allerdings mit dem Service immer zufrieden, z.B. insgesamt 4 Rahmenbrüche anstandslos umgetauscht. Mmmh, das Argument könnte auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (10. März 2008)

Hallo "On any Sunday",

Danke für dein Beitrag, aber was wolltest du genau sagen, dass noch nicht geschrieben war?

Wenn du bei Canyon angestellt wärst, würde ich da überhaupt kein Grund sich zu schämen sehen, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde die Fahrräder Toll, und habe auch nette Erfahrungen mit den Mitarbeiter in Koblenz und den Online Kunden Service gemacht. Warten wir mal alle was die Woche uns bringt.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## prong (10. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer solche Kunden hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr.
> 
> Einer erwartet, das sein defekter Zuliefererdämpfer innerhalb von zwei Tagen wieder repariert in seinem trauten Heim landet, das ein Versender eine Lagerhalle inkl. Glaskugel aufstellt, um dort alle Teile zu lagern, die eventuell kaputt gehen könnten. Außerdem ist natürlich ein kompletter Umzug incl. EDV innerhalb eines Tages störungslos zu bewerkstelligen. Träum weiter.
> 
> ...




1. Wer redet von zwei Tagen?
2. Was für eine Villa?
3. Erst komplett lesen und zumindest - als denkender Mensch - versuchen zu verstehen, dann kommentieren.


----------



## hopfer (10. März 2008)

ist schön wen ihr euch so gern habt    

aber es gibt noch andere interessante Sachen mein Monarch 4.2 aus einem Torque ES 8.0 hält die Luft aber das "Gate" funkt kein bisschen wie ich es auch drehe und wende.
übrigens mein Dämpfer ist auch echt "Magic"  

LG Hopfer


----------



## prong (10. März 2008)

Hab nochmal die Canyon Hotline um einen Termin für die Reparatur des Dämpfers bemüht und uuuups.... wer hätte das gedacht: Es wird wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche, da der Dämpfer bei SRAM gelandet ist.
Nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters haben nahezu alle im Torque ES verbauten Monarchen eine Macke und müssen eingeschickt werden. Eine Stornierung und Neubestellung wie von Jrsd vorgeschlagen würde also auch nichts bringen.


----------



## prong (10. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ist schön wen ihr euch so gern habt


 Naja, was sich neckt....    




hopfer schrieb:


> aber es gibt noch andere interessante Sachen mein Monarch 4.2 aus einem Torque ES 8.0 hält die Luft aber das "Gate" funkt kein bisschen wie ich es auch drehe und wende.
> übrigens mein Dämpfer ist auch echt "Magic"
> 
> LG Hopfer



Dann hast Du ja Glück gehabt. Vielleicht erwischt es ja erst den, der Dir den Dämpfer abgekaufen wird (Signatur)


----------



## hopfer (10. März 2008)

ich schicke ihn morgen weg dann haben die das Problem ;-)


----------



## vanmaxis (11. März 2008)

Hi, wollte mal bescheid  sagen das  mein Dämpfer auf dem Rückweg zu mir ist.


----------



## prong (12. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal bescheid  sagen das  mein Dämpfer auf dem Rückweg zu mir ist.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch  . Dann lass und bitte auch wissen, ob das Ergebnis des Service Deinen Erwartungen entspricht.


----------



## Jrsd (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade bei der Service Hotline angerufen (sehr nett übrigens). Meinem Monarch würde repariert, bzw. hat ein Luftkammer-Service bekommen und wurde Heute raus geschickt.
Wird mal am Wochende sehen ob der einwandfrei funktionniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (13. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ist schön wen ihr euch so gern habt
> 
> aber es gibt noch andere interessante Sachen mein Monarch 4.2 aus einem Torque ES 8.0 hält die Luft aber das "Gate" funkt kein bisschen wie ich es auch drehe und wende.
> übrigens mein Dämpfer ist auch echt "Magic"
> ...




Und dieses kaputte Teil wolltest du mir andrehen ?? Du bist ja ein netter Kollege:kotz:


----------



## prong (13. März 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Und dieses kaputte Teil wolltest du mir andrehen ?? Du bist ja ein netter Kollege:kotz:



Schauen wir mal ob die Dämpfer nach der Reparatur auch noch magic sind. Kann ja sein, dass das ein Feature ist  und so muss.


----------



## Pitchshifter (13. März 2008)

Wer will wetten ob man die Hauptkammer noch drehen kann?
Ich sag ja ...


----------



## vanmaxis (13. März 2008)

Ja kann man, meiner ist heute wieder bekommen. Laut Lieferschein ist bei meinem nix kaputt gewesen. Wie Staabi in der Canyon Galerie soll der unterschied nicht all zu groß sein zwischen offenem und geschlossenem Gate.


----------



## prong (13. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Ja kann man, meiner ist heute wieder bekommen. Laut Lieferschein ist bei meinem nix kaputt gewesen. Wie Staabi in der Canyon Galerie soll der unterschied nicht all zu groß sein zwischen offenem und geschlossenem Gate.



Hmmm... Mal so, mal so die Aussagen. Im Torque ES wird ja laut Canyon (s. Argumentation weiter oben) der Monarch verbaut, weil der diese großartige Floodgate Funktion hat, die das Wippen unterdrücken soll. Wozu nur, wenn es kaum einen Unterschied bei den Einstellungen gibt.... Fragen über Fragen...... Achja, ich erinnere mich: Ein anderer Dämpfer is ja nix für TES Fahrer


----------



## prong (13. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wer will wetten ob man die Hauptkammer noch drehen kann?
> Ich sag ja ...



Och, darum willst Du wetten?  Ich werden den König erstmal zu Wasser lassen und die Magie checken, bevor ich ihn wieder einbaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (14. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Hmmm... Mal so, mal so die Aussagen. Im Torque ES wird ja laut Canyon (s. Argumentation weiter oben) der Monarch verbaut, weil der diese großartige Floodgate Funktion hat, die das Wippen unterdrücken soll. Wozu nur, wenn es kaum einen Unterschied bei den Einstellungen gibt.... Fragen über Fragen...... Achja, ich erinnere mich: Ein anderer Dämpfer is ja nix für TES Fahrer



also ich kann das so nicht bestätigen. bei meinem torque es 8 ist ein unterschied zwischen offenen und geschlossenem gate deutlich vorhanden. bei geschlossenem gate wippt der hinterbau beim treten fast gar nicht mehr, im gelände bergab spricht er aber fast genauso gut an wie bei offenen. ich finde die funktion perfekt.
ist halt eine schnelle zuschaltbare plattform-funktion, keine blockierung des dämpfers um hardtail-eigenschaften zu bekommen


----------



## prong (14. März 2008)

sud schrieb:


> also ich kann das so nicht bestätigen. bei meinem torque es 8 ist ein unterschied zwischen offenen und geschlossenem gate deutlich vorhanden. bei geschlossenem gate wippt der hinterbau beim treten fast gar nicht mehr, im gelände bergab spricht er aber fast genauso gut an wie bei offenen. ich finde die funktion perfekt.
> ist halt eine schnelle zuschaltbare plattform-funktion, keine blockierung des dämpfers um hardtail-eigenschaften zu bekommen



Das klingt doch vielversprechend. Wahrscheinlich gibt es eine Serienstreuung: Sowohl beim Dämpfer als auch bei den Nutzern. 

Ich hoffe, dass DHL-Mann den geheilten König heute herbeiträgt.

Eine Frage: Ist Dein Dämpfer auch "magic"?


----------



## sud (14. März 2008)

nö, da is nix "magic". aber ob das was zu sagen hat?


----------



## prong (14. März 2008)

sud schrieb:


> nö, da is nix "magic". aber ob das was zu sagen hat?



Na ich denke schon. Wenn das Gehäuse der Luftkammer sich drehen lässt, ist es ja nicht witklich gegen die Dichtung gepresst. Wenn die Dichtung dann altert, wird der Dämpfer sicherlich schneller undicht.


----------



## MUD´doc (14. März 2008)

Hier die Antwort von Staabi in der Canyon-Gallerie - auf die Frage von vanmaxis an canYOn, 
ob es bei es bei ihm einen Spürbaren unterschied zwischen offenem Gate und geschlossenem gibt?
Dachte mal, das könnte ich mal hier reinbringen...
Tschaka | MUD´doc



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum geringen Unterschied Gate - offen beim Monarch. Das ist technisch bedingt. Das Gate ist mehr als Wippunterdrückung zu sehen, weniger als "starre Plattform". Der Unterschied ist schon spürbar, aber zugegeben deutlich kleiner als z.B. beim Pearl. Es gibt auch Monarch Dämpfer mit einer stärkeren Plattform, allerdings sind diese auch gleichzeitig deutlich schlechter im Ansprechverhalten (im Plattformmodus) und vor allem auch progressiver (im offenen Modus). Das sind genau die beiden Dinge, die beim Pearl ja immer kritisiert wurden. Deshalb hatte ich mich für die am Torque verbaute Abstimmung entschieden. Lässt sich immer noch sehr gut klettern, spricht aber bergab sehr viel besser an und nutzt den Federweg besser. Das Torque ES ist zwar natürlich ein Tourenrad, aber wenn man über 160mm Federweg hat, dann möchte man sie ja auch nutzen können.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich zitiere mal eben mein Posting aus dem Galeriethread:



> Hallo,
> 
> zum geringen Unterschied Gate - offen beim Monarch. Das ist technisch bedingt. Das Gate ist mehr als Wippunterdrückung zu sehen, weniger als "starre Plattform". Der Unterschied ist schon spürbar, aber zugegeben deutlich kleiner als z.B. beim Pearl. Es gibt auch Monarch Dämpfer mit einer stärkeren Plattform, allerdings sind diese auch gleichzeitig deutlich schlechter im Ansprechverhalten (im Plattformmodus) und vor allem auch progressiver (im offenen Modus). Das sind genau die beiden Dinge, die beim Pearl ja immer kritisiert wurden. Deshalb hatte ich mich für die am Torque verbaute Abstimmung entschieden. Lässt sich immer noch sehr gut klettern, spricht aber bergab sehr viel besser an und nutzt den Federweg besser. Das Torque ES ist zwar natürlich ein Tourenrad, aber wenn man über 160mm Federweg hat, dann möchte man sie ja auch nutzen können.
> 
> Bischen schade ist, das der Monarch anders als der Pearl keinen kompletten LockOut mehr hat, das wäre für das Torque ES noch eine Supersache, vor dem Asphaltanstiegt den LockOut rein, aus dem Sag raus und quasi mit einer Niveauregulierung schön den Berg hoch fahren. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.



Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, natürlich ist bei unseren Bikes immer das gleiche Tuning verbaut, die Dämpfer einer Modellreihe sollten sich gleich anfühlen.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2008)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das die "Tret"stile sehr unterschiedlich sind.

Manch einer behauptet er habe einen runden Tritt obwohl er in Wirklichkeit unrund auf die Pedale einhammert wie ein Dampfhammer.

Ich habe auch meinem XC6 (-Zweitrad) des öfteren Freunde die ne Runde mitfahren, weil sie mal was anderes als Ihr Hardtail wollen.

Dort sehe ich immer wieder wie groß die Unterschiede sind.

Ich habe bei dem MC3.1 selbst in offener Stellung in der Ebene bei flüssiger Fahrt so gut wie kein Wippen. Andere machen da schon 5mm am Dämpfer auf und nieder.


----------



## MUD´doc (14. März 2008)

Schneller, Staabi 
Wenigstens hier, ...auf der Strecke siehts wahrscheinlich anders aus


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Und dieses kaputte Teil wolltest du mir andrehen ?? Du bist ja ein netter Kollege:kotz:



das nehme ich jetzt als Beleidigung  
 stellst eine hier an den Pranger sehr freundlich!!!!!!


LG Hopfer


----------



## prong (14. März 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> das nehme ich jetzt als Beleidigung
> stellst eine hier an den Pranger sehr freundlich!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LG Hopfer



Wie? Ist das als Geständnis zu verstehen. Wo PeterK  Recht hat, da hat er Recht.  
Defekte Teile zu verchecken ist nicht cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Wie? Ist das als Geständnis zu verstehen. Wo PeterK  Recht hat, da hat er Recht.
> Defekte Teile zu verchecken ist nicht cool.



na du traust mir aber was zu.  
würde ich nie tuen !!!!



nichts für ungut 

LG Hopfer


----------



## Jrsd (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

Bin Heute zurück nach Hause gekommen. Wie früher erwähnt, hat meinem Monarch ein Luftkammer-service bekommen. Auf der Rechnung steht, dass ein Monarch Service Kit benutzten wurde, d.H. normalerweise alle dichtungen würden getauscht. Das Ventil ist aufjedenfall neu. Für manche könnte es wichtig zu wissen: *mein Monarch ist nach der Reparatur nicht mehr Magic*. Ich kann mir immer noch nicht erklären, wie der Magic Monarch dicht sein könnte. Der Monarch ist zu mir zurückgekommen mit 8bar Druck, und ich könnte in dem Wasserbad keine undichte Stelle finden. Jetzt werde ich es wieder im Torque einbauen. Es sieht meiner Meinung nach ganz gut aus.


----------



## prong (15. März 2008)

So, heute ist der Monarch angekommen. Wie bei Jrsds Dämpfer wurde von Canyon ein Luftkammerservice durchgeführt: Nun ist der Dämpfer nicht mehr "magic" und scheint  dicht zu sein.

Ich hab das Teil sogleich eingebaut und bin die kleine Hausrunde gefahren.

Der Gesamteindruck ist wirklich prima. Das Floodgate-Zeugs funktioniert sehr gut, ähnlich wie der Septune Krams, den Fox mal für Specialized gebaut hat, nur wesentlich besser. Die Vorspannung des Dämpfer reduziert das Wippen sehr Deutlich.


----------



## Jrsd (15. März 2008)

Also, ich kann nur bestÃ¤tigen was Prong hier geschrieben hat, auÃer ein Punkt: Das Floodgate ist nicht so effizient wie beim Pearl. Egal, das Ding wippt sowieso nicht so viel, und ich bin auch nur ein Hobby-Fahrer.
Wenn ich noch ein bisschen meckern darf, es gibt 2 Dinge die SRAM etwa schlampig gemacht hat.

1 â Sie haben den Monarch leicht zerkratzt. Ok, damit kann ich leben.
2 â Der innere Teil des Ventils war nicht fest genug geschraubt, und hat sich gelockert. Ich musste es selbst fest schrauben.

Egal. Ich bin froh, dass es doch schnell ging.


----------



## prong (15. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Also, ich kann nur bestÃ¤tigen was Prong hier geschrieben hat, auÃer ein Punkt: Das Floodgate ist nicht so effizient wie beim Pearl. Egal, das Ding wippt sowieso nicht so viel, und ich bin auch nur ein Hobby-Fahrer.
> Wenn ich noch ein bisschen meckern darf, es gibt 2 Dinge die SRAM etwa schlampig gemacht hat.
> 
> 1 â Sie haben den Monarch leicht zerkratzt. Ok, damit kann ich leben.
> ...



Wenn ich das recht erinnere hatte der Perl Lockout. Das hat der Monarch nicht mehr.
Das Innenleben des Ventils war bei meinem DÃ¤mpfer auch nicht richtig eingeschraubt. Kratzer hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Jrsd (15. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Wenn ich das recht erinnere hatte der Perl Lockout. Das hat der Monarch nicht mehr.
> Das Innenleben des Ventils war bei meinem Dämpfer auch nicht richtig eingeschraubt. Kratzer hatte ich nicht.



Ja. Ich habe aber den Lockout so gut wie nie benutzt beim Pearl. Mit dem Monarch merkt man schon einen Unterschied zwischen Offen und Floodgate, aber irgendwie nicht so eindeutig wie es für mich früher war.


----------



## hopfer (4. April 2008)

Hallo

wie laufen jetzt eure dämpfer?

meinen obwohl ich ihn schon einmal eingeschickt habe hat er heute 2bar verloren und ist mir 5mal durchgeschlagen obwohl ich nur 50cm ins flat gesprungen bin.   

wie sieht das bei euch aus?

LG Hopfer


----------



## Jrsd (4. April 2008)

Bei mir scheint das Problem endgultig(?) gelöst zu sein, obwohl nach dem Dämpfer die Gesundheit nicht ganz mit machen will. Vielleicht kann ich eine größere und brutalere Tour am WE machen, aber das Ding scheint jetzt dicht zu sein (bin aber nur Treppe runter gefahren, leichte Single Trails, und ganz kleine Sprunge), und ganz interessant von der Leistung. Das einzige was mir stört ist die nutzlose Floodgate Dingsbums, aber ich kann und muss damit leben.


----------



## prong (5. April 2008)

Der Monarch funktioniert nach der Reparatur gut und hat keinen Druckverlust mehr.
Die "Vorspannung" der Dämpfers lässt sich über das Floodgate sehr gut und auch deutlich spürbar einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (5. April 2008)

Das klingt ja traumhaft mal schauen wie er nach der Reparatur läuft ich hofe schon  

LG Hopfer


----------



## Straightflush (5. April 2008)

Erkenntnis aus dem Thread:

- Canyon muss unbedingt seine Kommunikationsprozesse optimieren. Der Einsatz von Staabi ist zwar löblich, aber eigentlich erwarte ich von einer Firma, der ich 3000 Eier im voraus zahle, einen professionellen Kundensupport, mit entsprechender Reaktionszeit und proaktiver Handlungsweise bei Problemen.

- Das selbe gilt für die Qualitätskontrolle. Wirklich jeder, der ein neues Rad bekommen hat, hat irgendwelche Montagemängel. Bei mir waren das z.B:
Innenlager mit schätzungsweise 100 000 nm angezogen. hab mir in der Radlwerkstatt die ganzen lagerschalen zerekratzt, obwohl ich 3 schlüssel auf einmal benutzt hab um die kräfte möglichst gering zu halten;-(
Etype war verkehrt montiert. Umwerfer hat an reifen gescheuert. sowas muss man auch bei ner runde im Hof feststellen. 
Schnellspanner am Sattel schief montiert.
Diese Fehler dürfen nicht passieren! Sollte mal was an der Bremse sein, wären die Konsequenzen wesentlich dramatischer, als ein paar schimpfende Kunden im Forum!

- Jemand der beim Versender kauft sollte über die konsequenzen aufgeklärt werden. ist ein Teil defekt hat er das das Problem und nicht der Versender. Dies ist leider so. Den Unmut den die kunden im Problemfall haben kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen. Er kommt einfach daher, daß einem beim Kauf das alles so nicht bewusst war. Wenn ich mir nen neuer 7er beamer direkt bei bmw kauf und die benzinpumpe ist kaputt dann regelt das bmw. daß die pumpe von irgendeinem zulieferer kommt ist mir wurscht und bmw erwartet von mir auch nicht dass ich halt 2 monate zu fuß zur Arbeit gehe  . hier sollte canyon mal drüber nachdenken. 

- Hackt nicht auf euch rum. wenn jemand seit Dez. auf ein neues Rad wartet und dann nicht fahren kann, dann braucht er unsere moralische Unterstützung und nicht den dummen Rat, dass er cool bleiben soll. Die Eskalation hat nicht er zu verantworten, sondern Canyon durch "suboptimale" Kundenbetreuung.


So, und jetzt freut euch auf den Sommer! Ich wünsch euch allen daß nichts kaputt geht, bzw. das Rad, auf das ihr euch freut, auch funktioniert!


Gruß SF


----------



## Michrat (10. April 2008)

Hm... merkwürdig.

Fahre einen Pearl 3.3 und einen Monarch 3.3 
da hatte ich noch nie was mit, ich muss da aber auch keine 11 Bar reinpusten. bei mir reichen 5 Bar evtl mal 6 Aber da zisch nix da ölt nix
also ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Was macht ihr denn mit euren Dämpfern?


----------



## Jrsd (10. April 2008)

Michrat schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit euren Dämpfern?



Das kann ich dir nicht erklären, es gibt doch Kinder die lesen könnten.


----------



## Machlovio (11. April 2008)

Vorgestern mein neues Torque abgeholt.Ärgere mich, dass ich nicht mal auf dem Hof eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.Der Monarch 4.2 ist nämlich auch kaputt.Floodgaterädchen und Hebel zeigen keine Wirkung.Frage mich allerdings, warum das bei der Probefahrt des Monteuers nicht aufgefallen ist.Eigentlich schwach!Aber dennoch tolles Bike.Und löblich:Liefertermin wesentlich eher als ursprünglich angegeben.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## oo7 (11. April 2008)

Welches Torque in welcher Farbe und Größe hast Du denn gekauft?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (11. April 2008)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Vorgestern mein neues Torque abgeholt.Ärgere mich, dass ich nicht mal auf dem Hof eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.Der Monarch 4.2 ist nämlich auch kaputt.Floodgaterädchen und Hebel zeigen keine Wirkung.Frage mich allerdings, warum das bei der Probefahrt des Monteuers nicht aufgefallen ist.Eigentlich schwach!Aber dennoch tolles Bike.Und löblich:Liefertermin wesentlich eher als ursprünglich angegeben.Gruss,Mac.



Hallo,

Mein Floodgate hat auch fast keine Wirkung. Der Herr Staab hatte was dazu geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4572562&postcount=148




> [...]Das Gate ist mehr als Wippunterdrückung[...]




Leider ist diese Floodgate Sache bei mir noch nicht mal eine wippunterdrückung (auch wenn ich die total "zu" mache).
Vanmaxis hatte sein Dampfer deswegen hin geschikt, und die RS Leute haben einfach nichts gemacht (ich rate mal, dass die ausser der normale Service nicht anders machen können). Ich glaube, dass wir mit der uneffektive Wippunterdrückung leben müssen, da Canyon und SportImport nicht in der Lage sind die Sache zu verbessern.


----------



## prong (11. April 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Welches Torque in welcher Farbe und Größe hast Du denn gekauft?
> 
> VG



Wahrscheinlich ein blaues FRX.


----------



## Machlovio (11. April 2008)

@ 007: ES 9.0 , schwarz, Grösse L.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## Zelle (14. April 2008)

Ich befürchte dass ich auch ein Betroffener bin. Mein Dämpfer scheint langsam Luft zu verlieren (SAG 25 auf ca. 35 mm nach einer kleiner Tour). Wenn ich die Kappe von Ventin abmache ist auch immer Luft drunter, ist doch sicherlich nicht normal oder? Dann habe ich Hoffnung, dass es "nur" das Ventil ist.

Grüße!


----------



## Jrsd (14. April 2008)

@Selle
Es kann sein, dass es auch nur das Ventil ist. Es ist aber egal da du den Dämpfer schicken musst. Bei mir haben die auch das Ventil gewechselt, es gehört zum normalen Service.


----------



## vanmaxis (14. April 2008)

pump doch einfach mal denn maximalen Druck auf und mach dann mal das Ventil Nass, wenn es dann Blasen schlägt am Ventil ist es das Ventil


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. April 2008)

*Weiß jemand welche Dämpfer für das Torque ES & FR von Canyon freigegeben sind?* Also welche Alternativen in's Rahmendreieck passen - ohne, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter an's Oberrohr knallt?

FR: FOX DHX Coil & Answer Evolver ISX-6

Mich würde interessieren ob der Rock Shox Vivid auch passt, sowohl platz- als auch performancemäßig mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert ...


----------



## DocMalzbier (22. April 2008)

Am Sonntag wollte ich den Monarch 4.2 auf mein Kampfgewicht einstellen. Doch leider hat sich dabei urplötzlich die Luft vollständig verabschiedet. Nun ist das Ventil des Dämpfers im Vergleich zum vorherigen Zustand SEHR locker und ich kann keine Luft mehr in den Dämpfer pumpen.

Bei Canyon hat man mir mitgeteilt, dass dies an einer lockeren Schraube liegen könnte. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Schraube ich am Ventil drehen könnte. Habt ihr hier einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es überhaupt eine Schraube am Ventil? Ich konnte keine erkennen oder bin ich einfach mal wieder zu blöd dafür?

Alternativ hat mir Canyon angeboten, den Dämpfer einzusenden. Dann müsste ich aber mind. 2 Wochen auf den Ersatzdämpfer warten :-(

Danke

Chris


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2008)

Ich kenn das vom Pearl, dass sich das komplette Ventil mit Schaft mal gelegentlich lockert und wieder eingeschraubt werden muss (mit sanfter Gewalt, Schaft mit irgendwas umwickeln und mit Zange greifen), vielleicht ist es das?


----------



## Jrsd (22. April 2008)

DocMalzbier schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wollte ich den Monarch 4.2 auf mein Kampfgewicht einstellen. Doch leider hat sich dabei urplötzlich die Luft vollständig verabschiedet. Nun ist das Ventil des Dämpfers im Vergleich zum vorherigen Zustand SEHR locker und ich kann keine Luft mehr in den Dämpfer pumpen.
> 
> Bei Canyon hat man mir mitgeteilt, dass dies an einer lockeren Schraube liegen könnte. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Schraube ich am Ventil drehen könnte. Habt ihr hier einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es überhaupt eine Schraube am Ventil? Ich konnte keine erkennen oder bin ich einfach mal wieder zu blöd dafür?
> 
> ...



Ja, mein Monarch ist in dem Zustand bei mir geliefert worden (lockeres Ventil). Normalerweise, kann man das Ventilvorsichtig wieder schrauben. Dafür benötigt man aber das richtige Werkzeug, um das Ventil nicht zu beschädigen.
Ich habe meinem Monarch nach eine gute Woche wieder zurückbekommen, mit neuem Ventil das angepasst wurde bei komplettem Service. Jetzt macht aber die Post Probleme, wenn ich das gut verstanden habe. Das könnte deswegen tatsächlich länger dauern, aber wenn du in deinem Dämpfer sowieso kein Luft mehr rein pumpen, bringt es dir auch nichts. Ich würde versuchen das Ventil fest zu schrauben, oder es in einem laden machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (22. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kenn das vom Pearl, dass sich das komplette Ventil mit Schaft mal gelegentlich lockert und wieder eingeschraubt werden muss (mit sanfter Gewalt, Schaft mit irgendwas umwickeln und mit Zange greifen), vielleicht ist es das?



Beim Monarch ist es anders: Das Ventil ist beweglich, und von oben zu schrauben. Man kann mit eine 7mm Maulschlüssel das Ding fest machen, wenn ich mir gut errinere. Problem ist das es nicht so viel Platzt gibt um das Ding zu drehen. RS muss eigene Werkzeuge haben, oder ich kenne mich einfach nich genug aus mit der Thema.


----------



## Shadow84 (22. April 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem mit meinem Monarch auch, hat du möglicherweise den LockOut noch drin gehabt? Den immer rausnehmen vor dem pumpen...

Ich bin dann zum Händler um die Ecke und der hat das Ventil mit der Hilfe einer Zange, eines entsprchenden Schlüssels (war nix spezielles, aber keine Ahnung bzgl. der grösse) und mit etwas sanfter gewalt problemlos wieder angezogen und der Dämpfer war dadurch wieder dicht!

Gruss


----------



## Michrat (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe gerade meinen neuen TrengaDE AM 1.8 Rahmen mit Magura Votan und Rock Shox Monarch zusammengebaut. (Ich durfte das selber machen weil die 2008 Version offiziell noch nicht zu haben ist). Nach mehreren Touren im Harz sowie auf der Hausstrecke kann ich dem Monarch nur das aller beste Zeugnis aussprechen. Ganz besonders was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht. 
Da ölt nix, da zischt nix der macht einfach bloß seine Arbeit.  

Ich habe den sogar wärend er arbeitet gefilmt, dass mache ich gerne so weil ich das Set up dann noch feiner hinbekomme. 
Er hat nicht mal was gemerkt, so beschäfftigt war der...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

sind eigentl. nur die Torques betroffen?

Habe glaube ich nur einmal was von Nerve ES gelesen. Seh ich das richtig?

Micha


----------



## Machlovio (18. Mai 2008)

So, um die Sammlung komplett zu machen: Meiner verliert auch Luft.In einer Woche des Stillstandes von 12 auf 9bar.Mies.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## JoJo_79 (18. Mai 2008)

Was ich am Monarch echt schlecht finde, ist die schwache Plattform.

Man ist es von allen Gabeln mit Motion-Control und von den Vorgängerdämpfern Pearl, MC3... gewohnt, dass man mit dem Gate-Regler das Losbrechmoment in einem weiten Bereich regeln kann.

Dies scheint beim Monarch jetzt nicht mehr möglich zu sein. Wofür brauche ich dann einen Gate-Regler, wenn ich so gut wie nichts regeln kann??

Ich finde hier sollte Rock Shox was mahen - der Pearl war doch von der Dämpfung her ein genialer Dämpfer - und jetzt so ein Flop.....

In der Hoffnung, dass Rock Shox was tut!


----------



## Fatal Error (26. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe auch das Gefühl, daß die Plattform überhaupt nicht funktioniert... 

Den Druck scheint der Dämpfer aber zu halten.
By the way...mit welchen Drücken fahrt Ihr eure Torques denn so?

Ich muß bei 92kg Lebendgewicht immerhin 15Bar bei 20% Sag reinblasen?
Bei meinem ESX und dem Pearl waren es unter 10Bar?

Wie lange hat den der Austausch des Dämpfers gedauert? 
Ich frage wegen dem Rückgaberecht, da ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin, ob ich das Torque nehme oder beim ESX bleibe....läßt sich jetzt halt nicht so gut testen.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## prong (26. Mai 2008)

Die 15 Bar sind okay (selber fahre ich 12 Bar bei 75kg mit 25%). Die Plattform sollte deutlich spürbar sein, wobei Du kein Lockout erwarten solltest, sondern eine "Vorspannung" des Dämpfers.



Fatal Error schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe auch das Gefühl, daß die Plattform überhaupt nicht funktioniert...
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterAss (28. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem ES habe ich im mom arge Probleme mit der Abstimmung des Monarchs. Ich fahre ihn aktuel bei 75kg nackt mit 155 PSI. Dann spricht er fein an, Problem: Schon bei Drops nutze ich den FW so sehr aus, dass das rote Gummi abgestriffen wird. Erhöhe ich den Druck auf 170 PSI ist die Drop-Geschichte gut gelöst, jedoch ist er dann bockhart und sehr unsensibel. Lösungen? Liegts am Dämpfer? Vllt. Stahldämpfer besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Bei meinem ES habe ich im mom arge Probleme mit der Abstimmung des Monarchs. Ich fahre ihn aktuel bei 75kg nackt mit 155 PSI. Dann spricht er fein an, Problem: Schon bei Drops nutze ich den FW so sehr aus, dass das rote Gummi abgestriffen wird. Erhöhe ich den Druck auf 170 PSI ist die Drop-Geschichte gut gelöst, jedoch ist er dann bockhart und sehr unsensibel. Lösungen? Liegts am Dämpfer? Vllt. Stahldämpfer besser?



Als Lösung besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit den Dämpfer bei Drops vielleicht auf die Plattform zu stellen. Dort kannst du die Federhärte ja auch noch einmal minimal verändern.
So kannst du auf Trails mit offenem Dämpfer, der weich abgestimmt ist, fahren und bei Drops hast du ihn durch die Plattform dann etwas härter.

So zumindestens die Theorie. Dies ist nämlich auch mein Problem. So wie ich es beschrieben habe, habe ich es leider noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich zur Zeit nicht oft zum fahren komme.

Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren und ein kleines Feedback hier posten.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Mai 2008)

*Meine ersten Erfahrungen zum Monarch* am Torque ES 7.0:

*1)*  Das Floodgate zeigt kaum Wirkung, ja, es ist spürbar wenn man den Hebel umlegt aber das Wippen wird eindeutig zu wenig unterdrückt.

*2)*  Im Moment spricht der Monarch bescheiden (genauer gesagt beschi**en) an. Ja, Luftdämpfer haben scheinbar eine längere Einfahrzeit, deshalb warte ich noch ab aber so mies hätte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt.

*3)*  Fahre ich mit so wenig Luftdruck, dass das Ansprechverhalten ok wäre (30% Sag), dann verabschiedet sich der rote Gummiring wie bei MasterAss.


Was kann man tun?
Warten bis das Klumpat eingefahren ist, die Dichtung mit Gabelöl beträufeln um sie geschmeidig zu halten und das Losbrechmoment herabzusetzen, sollte es nicht besser werden dann kommt ein neuer Dämpfer rein. Vermute, dass die "High Volume" Version zu wenig progressiv ist ...


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Vermute, dass die "High Volume" Version zu wenig progressiv ist ...*


*

Genau das denke ich mir auch! Bin schon auf der Suche nach Ersatz  Nur nen Coil-Dämpfer wird mir wohl zu schwer werden. DHX Air wäre ne Alternative oder vllt. sogar nur der normale RP 23 von Fox.*


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab festgestellt, dass der Manitou Swinger 3 ganz brauchbar ins ES passt, zumindest im Vergleich zum durchsackenden Pearl. 
Den Manitou bekommst du ja hinterhergeworfen. Ist halt kein Fox.

Weil ich nach den Erfahrungen mit dem Pearl den Monarch am Tork nicht wollte, hatte ich mir ja das FR geholt, der Manitou Evolver soll ja das Mass der Dinge sein....aber das konnte ich ja noch nicht testen, DHL sei Dank .


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte ja schon auf einen RS Vivid wechseln (weil günstig und eine super Performance) aber das haut mir das ganze Bikegewicht zusammen. Hab durch den geringfügigen Umbau bisher schon ~1 kg Mehrgewicht beim ES 7.0.

DHX Air scheidet aus - rauscht durch den Federweg - RP 23 ... naja. Würde wenn, dann eher auf Marzocchi oder Manitou setzen. 222 mm EBL mit 66 bzw 70 mm Hub brauchen wir.


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Juni 2008)

Servus,
gibt es eigentlich schon Dämpferempfehlungen die man als Ersatz zu dem Monarch in ein Nerve ES/AM einbauen kann?
Der Manitou Evolver soll ja einer der besten Luftdämpfer sein. Fraglich ist jedoch ob er genau so gut wie im Torque funktioniert.

Er sollte auf jeden Fall eine spürbare Plattform haben, damit man zum einem sehr senibel und weich auf Trails fahren kann und zum anderen ohne Durchschlag droppen kann.
Das ist beim Monarch so leider sehr schwierig, wie auch schon hier beschrieben, da die Plattform leider fast kaum Unterschiede zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Juni 2008)

Gibt es den Evolver in 190er EBL?

Zur Info an alle:
Habe mir den Roco Air TST bestellt. Werde berichten wie der ist.


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Gibt es den Evolver in 190er EBL?
> 
> Zur Info an alle:
> Habe mir den Roco Air TST bestellt. Werde berichten wie der ist.



bspw. hier 
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1&groupID=2
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1&groupID=1


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zur Info an alle:
> Habe mir den Roco Air TST bestellt. Werde berichten wie der ist.


Sehr geil, das Teil kostet umgerechnet 290 Euro. Bei uns D/Ö 200 Euro mehr ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das Teil kostet umgerechnet 290 Euro. Bei uns D/Ö 200 Euro mehr ...


500 Euro für einen Dämpfer? Na Mahlzeit... 

EDIT: moment -- das kostet er ja eh bei Hibike auch?


----------



## MasterAss (3. Juni 2008)

Nein, 265â¬ aus den USA


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Juni 2008)

Schon ziemlich heftig was so Dämpfer mitlerweile kosten. Aber wozu gibt es nicht den guten alten Dollar


----------



## jonnitapia (19. November 2008)

OMG. Monarch 4.2 beim Torque ES schon wieder defekt. Beim ersten mal wars in kompletter Druckverlust wegen einem rausgedrückten O-ring am Winkelstück vom Dämpferpumpenventil.

Jetzt ist meine Zugstufe kaputt, d.h das Rändelrad lässt sich ohne widerstand durchdrehen. Ich könnt kotzen mit dem Teil.


----------



## hopfer (19. November 2008)

was möchtest du uns damit sagen?


----------



## jonnitapia (19. November 2008)

Das ich das Ding niemand empfehle!


----------



## Stompy (21. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal ob die Dämpfer nach der Reparatur auch noch magic sind. Kann ja sein, dass das ein Feature ist  und so muss.



Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Das "magic" beim Monarch mit der High-Volume Luftkammer ist konstruktionsbedingt so. Die große Luftkammer ist eigentlich nur eine außen aufgesteckte Vergrößerung der (leicht modifizierten) normalen Luftkammer. Diese hat einfach die Form einer leeren Hülse. Sie wird weder geschraubt noch sonstwie befestigt, sondern einfach auf die kleine Luftkammer aufgeschoben. Oben und unten befindet sich jeweils ein O-Ring, welcher sowohl Dichtung als auch Befestigung zu sein scheint. 
Ein dritter, dickerer O-Ring (sieht man von außen) verhindert das Herunterrutschen der Hülse.
Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass diese äußere Kammer sich beliebig drehen lässt.
Das merkt man allerdings hauptsächlich wenn der Dämpfer wenig oder gar nicht aufgepumpt ist. Bei vollem Druck lässt sich die Kammer nur schwer drehen und wenn dann auch noch die O-Ringe ohne Schmierung sind gar nicht mehr.

Ich bin ein bisschen verwundert dass diese Konstruktion überhaupt in der Lage ist den Druck zu halten. Allerdings bin ich kein Federungs-Ingenieur und in der Mehrzahl der Fälle scheint das ja so zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_andre (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe den angsprochenden MZ Roco TST Air R in meinem FRX verbaut. Genau wie Master Ass habe ich diesen in Amerika bestellt. 
Was soll ich sagen, ein super DÃ¤mpfer. 
Im Gegensatz zu den Ã¼blichen PlattformdÃ¤mpfer, kann man bei diesem Ã¼ber den Hebel, wÃ¤hrend der fahrt, selber endscheiden wie hoch die Low-Speed-Druckstufe werden soll und sie dem Untergrund anpassen.
Mit dem Roco im FRX sind auch lÃ¤ngere Uphills machbar.
Ansosten halt das Ã¼bliche:
Super Verarbeitung, klasse Ansprechverhalten und zum Durchschlagen habe ich ihn bis jetzt auch noch nicht bekommen.

Solange die Wechselkurse noch so gut stehen, kann man mit dem DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r ~270 â¬ wirklich nichts falsch machen.

GruÃ
Bernd


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2009)

Passt der MZ Roco TST Air R auch ins TES 08 Gr.M, oder ist die Dämpferaufnahme komplett anders beim FRX?

Gruß, prong



bernd_andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe den angsprochenden MZ Roco TST Air R in meinem FRX verbaut. Genau wie Master Ass habe ich diesen in Amerika bestellt.
> Was soll ich sagen, ein super Dämpfer.
> Im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Plattformdämpfer, kann man bei diesem über den Hebel, während der fahrt, selber endscheiden wie hoch die Low-Speed-Druckstufe werden soll und sie dem Untergrund anpassen.
> ...


----------



## bernd_andre (24. Januar 2009)

Ansich sieht die Aufnahme dem FRX sehr änlich. Der Hebel an dem Mz ist, gegenüber dem DHX Rädchen, auch nen bischen kleiner. Sollte also passen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du? Irgenwie bin ich skeptisch, da nach  Aussage von Canyon beim Tork (ES) M nur der Evolver oder der verlotterte König passen.

Danke & Gruß

prong



bernd_andre schrieb:


> Ansich sieht die Aufnahme dem FRX sehr änlich. Der Hebel an dem Mz ist, gegenüber dem DHX Rädchen, auch nen bischen kleiner. Sollte also passen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


----------



## Stompy (24. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du? Irgenwie bin ich skeptisch, da nach  Aussage von Canyon beim Tork (ES) M nur der Evolver oder der verlotterte König passen.
> 
> Danke & Gruß
> 
> prong




Hier schwirrte mal ein Bild rum von einem Nerve ESX in M oder L mit einem Rocco Stahlfederdämpfer. Das passt also offensichtlich.


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2009)

Nerve != Tork



Stompy schrieb:


> Hier schwirrte mal ein Bild rum von einem Nerve ESX in M oder L mit einem Rocco Stahlfederdämpfer. Das passt also offensichtlich.


----------



## Stompy (24. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Nerve != Tork



Ups, sorry, hatte mich verlesen.


----------



## bernd_andre (24. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> ....oder der verlotterte König passen.


 

Sehr treffend.
Das FRX ist größe S. Ich hab mir mal den Evolver angeschaut, im wesentlichen unterscheidet sich dieser gegen den anderen nur dadurch, das das Biggi-Pack nicht an der Hauptluftkammer sondern an dem Kolben des Dämpfer angebracht ist. Vom Prinzip her dürften dann fast alle Manitou Luftdämpfer in das T-Es passen.
Ich werd mal bei Gelegenheit die Abmaße des Dämpfers versuchen so einzustellen, das es möglich ist nachzumessen, ob der passen könnte.


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## prong (24. Januar 2009)

@stompy: ;-)

@bernd:

Die Manitou Dämpfer passen auf jeden Fall, ich schaue aber nach einer Alternative zum Manitou.
Ich hab mal in Dein Album geschaut. Zwischen Dämpfer (Piggy-Back) und Oberrohr scheint noch gut Platz zu sein. Evtl. pass der MZ ja ins T-ES. Das wäre prima, weil der wirklich recht günstig zu bekommen ist.

Gruß,

prong






bernd_andre schrieb:


> Sehr treffend.
> Das FRX ist größe S. Ich hab mir mal den Evolver angeschaut, im wesentlichen unterscheidet sich dieser gegen den anderen nur dadurch, das das Biggi-Pack am nicht an der Hauptluftkammer sondern an dem Kolben des Dämpfer angebracht ist. Vom Prinzip her dürften dann fast alle Manitou Luftdämpfer in das T-Es passen.
> Ich werd mal bei Gelegenheit die Abmaße des Dämpfers versuchen so einzustellen, das es möglich ist nachzumessen, ob der passen könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (25. Januar 2009)

@bernd_andre: Wo bekommt man denn den MZ Roco TST Air R in 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub?
Ich finde maximal 216x63.


----------



## prong (25. Januar 2009)

Beim Auktionsmonopolisten in den USA. 370 USD für den 08er Dämpfer.
Weiß jemand, ob MZ beim 09er etwas verbessert oder Qualitätsmängel beseitigt hat?

Gruß,

prong




schatten schrieb:


> @bernd_andre: Wo bekommt man denn den MZ Roco TST Air R in 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub?
> Ich finde maximal 216x63.


----------



## bernd_andre (25. Januar 2009)

09 gibt es leider keinen MZ Roco TST Air R in 222 mm mehr, die Variante gibt es nur noch bis 215 mm. Hat sich anscheinend nicht durchgesetzt. Alternative wäre noch der MZ Roco Air WC.
Wer dennoch auf das TST nicht verzichten möchte, hat noch die Möglichkeit die Stahldämpfervariante in 222 mm zu nehmen. Ist noch mal ne Ecke günstiger 
Von Mängel oder Problemen habe ich noch nichts gelesen, aber ich habe bei Alutech gesehen, dass die viele Bikes vom Werk mit dem Roco ausgestattet 
haben. Vieleicht ist dort ja etwas von Problemen zu lesen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## prong (25. Januar 2009)

richtig, den TST gibts 09 nicht mehr in 222. Also ist es der 08er Luft TST geworden. Für die Stahlfeder war ich dann doch nicht mutig genug. 



bernd_andre schrieb:


> 09 gibt es leider keinen MZ Roco TST Air R in 222 mm mehr, die Variante gibt es nur noch bis 215 mm. Hat sich anscheinend nicht durchgesetzt. Alternative wäre noch der MZ Roco Air WC.
> Wer dennoch auf das TST nicht verzichten möchte, hat noch die Möglichkeit die Stahldämpfervariante in 222 mm zu nehmen. Ist noch mal ne Ecke günstiger
> Von Mängel oder Problemen habe ich noch nichts gelesen, aber ich habe bei Alutech gesehen, dass die viele Bikes vom Werk mit dem Roco ausgestattet
> haben. Vieleicht ist dort ja etwas von Problemen zu lesen.
> ...


----------



## bernd_andre (25. Januar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> richtig, den TST gibts 09 nicht mehr in 222. Also ist es der 08er Luft TST geworden. Für die Stahlfeder war ich dann doch nicht mutig genug.



Versteh ich gut. Um die 600 gramm mehr ist schon ordentlich.
Torque Es mit so nem schweren Stahldämpfer würde m.M nach auch vom Gesamtaufbau wenig Sinn ergeben.





schatten schrieb:


> @bernd_andre: Wo bekommt man denn den MZ Roco TST Air R in 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub?
> Ich finde maximal 216x63.




Einfach bei Ebay auf der Linken Seite "Weltweite suche" anklicken dann werden alle Angebote ausgeworfen.

Oder wie Prong geschrieben hatte, statt ebay.de => ebay.com


----------



## prong (26. Januar 2009)

Sag mal Bernd, wo kann man Buchsen für den MZ Roco bestellen? Für das TES benötig man 22,2 x 8, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Hab mal im Web gesucht und bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Danke & Gruß,

prong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_andre (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte meine Buchsen bei Bike-components.de bestellt. Das erste Buchsenpaar hatte BC noch auf Lager, auf das zweite Paar mußte ich ewig warten und hatte dann schlußendlich das zweite Paar storniert und dafür die von nem Fox Dämpfer genommen. 

Die haben die gleichen Maße und sind noch nen bißchen günstiger. Wie und ob es Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen MZ und Fox gibt kann ich nicht sagen, besser als die Manitoubuchsen sind sie auf jeden Fall.

22,2 * 8 mm sind laut Canyon die Maße. 
22,2 mm hatten bei leider nicht überhaupt gepasst. Die Buchsen mußte ich noch nachbearbeiten, sodass zum Schluß 21,8 * 8 mm alls passendes Maß herauskam. Über das Problem habe ich hier irgendwo schon mal was gelesen
Vieleicht liegt das an den aufgetragenden Lackschichten...   

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## prong (27. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info. Mit BC habe ich identische Erfahrungen gemacht, da mag ich nicht mehr bestellen. 

Ich hab Buchsen am König mal nachgemssen und es sind tatsächlich 22,2mm. Der Dämpfer sitzt im eloxierten Rahmen schon auf Press. Mit tüchtig Lack dazwischen würde er nur noch schwer passen.

So, nun bin ich gespannt, ob das MZ Experiment gelingt.

Gruß,

prong.




bernd_andre schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Buchsen bei Bike-components.de bestellt. Das erste Buchsenpaar hatte BC noch auf Lager, auf das zweite Paar mußte ich ewig warten und hatte dann schlußendlich das zweite Paar storniert und dafür die von nem Fox Dämpfer genommen.
> 
> Die haben die gleichen Maße und sind noch nen bißchen günstiger. Wie und ob es Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen MZ und Fox gibt kann ich nicht sagen, besser als die Manitoubuchsen sind sie auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernd_andre (27. Januar 2009)

BC ist schon nen Laden der recht fix die Ware versendet. Am Telefon wurde mir des öfteren von verschiedenen Mitarbeitern durch die Blume gesagt, dass der Zulieferer (ich glaube Toxoholix), nicht der schnellste ist bzw. kein Interesse daran hat, wegen ein Paar Buchsen eine Bestellung beim Hersteller aufzugeben.

Aber wie gesagt Fox passt auch. Ich glaube DT hat auch die selben Masse. 
Wenn Du die genauen Abmessungen kennst, kannst du ja mal bei Googel eine Suche starten.
Es gibt nen haufen Hersteller für Gleitlager und Gleitlagerbuchsen und dort sind die Dinger dann noch mal ne ganze Ecke günstiger bzw. hat man dort auch die Möglichkeit zwischen verschiedenen Materialien (Metall, Kunststoff ) zu wählen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## prong (19. Februar 2009)

Der Roco TST Air passt nicht ins Torque ES Größe M.

ZUM KOTZEN! :kotz: 

Wundert mich, dass er ins FRX Größe S passt.


----------



## bernd_andre (19. Februar 2009)

Warum, was ist das Problem?
Das muß passen. 
Ich könnt ja K.....


----------



## prong (20. Februar 2009)

Das Piggyback kollidiert mit dem Rahmen 
Wahrscheinlich hat das FRX ein wesentlich kürzeres Oberrohr, was dann mehr Platz für den Dämpfer schafft. 
Echt schade. Der Roco macht einen geschmeidigen Eindruck. Werd ihn halt wieder verkaufen. 

Oder ich verabschiede mich vom TES Rahmen 



bernd_andre schrieb:


> Warum, was ist das Problem?
> Das muß passen.
> Ich könnt ja K.....


----------



## bernd_andre (20. Februar 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Das Piggyback kollidiert mit dem Rahmen
> Wahrscheinlich hat das FRX ein wesentlich kürzeres Oberrohr, was dann mehr Platz für den Dämpfer schafft.
> Echt schade. Der Roco macht einen geschmeidigen Eindruck. Werd ihn halt wieder verkaufen.
> 
> Oder ich verabschiede mich vom TES Rahmen



Das ist echt mehr als ärgerlich. Das die Rahmen so unterschiedlich sind obwohl sie eigentlich gleich aussehen. 
Ich hoffe nur das du schlußendlich Plus/Minus Null aus der Nummer raus kommst. 
Zum Glück hattest du Ihn ja recht günsig bekommen.

Mein Beileid.
Bernd


----------



## prong (15. März 2009)

Hurra, der König ist nun durch den Evolver ISX-6 abgelöst. 

Der Monarch geht mal wieder zu Canyon, weil er nicht mehr vollständig ausfedert und die Zugstufe sich nicht mehr verstellen lässt. Wenn er zurück ist, sperre ich ihn als Reservedämpfer weg.


----------



## tiffybenton (15. März 2009)

woher hast du denn den evolver?


----------



## prong (15. März 2009)

Aus der Bucht. Aber bei CRC ist er mittlerweile auch wieder lieferbar.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366



tiffybenton schrieb:


> woher hast du denn den evolver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0bert (15. März 2009)

hi

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen dämpfer für mein canyon NERVE es 2008 medium
der marzocchi roco tst air bekommt man ja leider nur in amerika


würde der Manitou Evolver ISX-6 passen?
ich bräuchte beim Evolver auch den lockout hebel auf der anderen seite


----------



## bernd_andre (15. März 2009)

Den TST gibt es auch in Deutschland aber bestimmt ne Ecke teurer. 
Ob er paßt weiß ich nicht.

Ääähhh hat der Evolver überhaupt ein Lock out?
Ich dachte das wäre ein Plattformdämpfer mit High/Low-Speed Druckstufeneinstellung.


----------



## R0bert (15. März 2009)

ich meine die blaue schraube


----------



## bernd_andre (15. März 2009)

Die blaue Schraube ist für die Zugstufe gedacht. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei diesem auch geht aber man konnte das Gehäuse bei früheren Modellen verdrehen
Aber das lass dir lieber noch mal von jemandem anderen bestätigen.


----------



## prong (15. März 2009)

Die Kolbenstange kann man ohne Probleme gegen die Hauptluftkammer verdrehen. Das sollte also kein Hinderungsgrund sein.


----------



## karel (19. März 2009)

Kann ich bei meinem Torque ES7 (2008) Gr. S den Monarch durch Manitou Evolver ISX6   (222x 70mm) Model 2007 problemlos ersetzen ? Danke.


----------



## prong (19. März 2009)

Der 2007er sollte auch passen. 



karel schrieb:


> Kann ich bei meinem Torque ES7 (2008) Gr. S den Monarch durch Manitou Evolver ISX6   (222x 70mm) Model 2007 problemlos ersetzen ? Danke.


----------



## Beinkraft (12. August 2009)

hat jemand von euch noch einen Monarch 4.2 in 222mm übrig?
wollte mal in meinem ironhorse 7point einen luftdämpfer testen!


----------



## Can07 (14. August 2009)

Mein Monarch 4.2 222mm  ist gerade zum Service. Zum ersten mal nach seiner ersten Saison. Danach werd ich ihn aber wohl nicht mehr einsetzten! Weiß bloß nicht wann er wieder eintrifft. Liegt alles bei Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0bert (31. August 2009)

Ich suche einen anderen Dämpfer für meine Nerve ES 2008
past der Fox DHX Air 5.0 190mm in mein Nerve ES ?
gibts es mit dem Dämpfer erfahrungen in verbindung mit dem Nerve?

welche buchsen brauche ich für den Dämpfer?


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Monarch (gebraucht mit Rahmen gekauft) klemmt die Zugstufe, weiß ggf. jemand von euch woran das liegen könnte?

Was würde mich ein Service kosten?


----------



## MasterAss (7. September 2010)

Da ich meinen ES Rahmen verkaufe, steht auch mein aus den USA importierter Marzocchi Roco TST Air R mit 190mm EL zum Verkauf.

Für 180 gehört er euch!


----------

